# A word of warning re: Chiaogoo interchangeables



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I am having an issue with my (favorite) Chiaogoo interchangeable needles.

My third cord just broke in as many months. The third cord in the set came apart where the cord meets the connector. The first time I thought it was a fluke, the second, well coincidence, but the third cord breaking in the same place is too much to go unnoticed!

When these needles first came out, I was one of the first to buy them and have been using them and recommending them ever since. I am wondering if anyone else is having any problems.

On all my cords, there is a very slight bend where the cord meets the connector. An educated guess is that when worked, this tiny bend is being stressed and causing the cords to break over time.

I just wanted my fellow knitters to know they all seem to be breaking at the same time.

Putting the stitches back on my Addi interchangeables. I have owned them several years longer and have had zero problems with them. &#128512;


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Happy holidays, Amy, to you and your family. Wishing you the best!

I love my Chiaogoos and bought the set when you had recommended them. I haven't had that problem yet, but I don't knit as much as I'd like to because of the arthritis in my thumb. I am sure that Handsome Fibers will replace them for you or the manufacturer-- but that is disturbing. My cords have a slight bend in them, also.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I've had mine two years - I've just looked at my current project and they do appear to be slightly bent but I hope maybe that's just the weight of the tips. :|


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, with extra Christmas money and gift cards, it's probably time to replace. Not to mention after Christmas sales.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Nothing lasts forever. Tis good to have a back up plan - or in this case, back up cables.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Nothing lasts forever. Tis good to have a back up plan - or in this case, back up cables.


Good idea - never thought of that - what a halfwit!

Hope you're feeling better Mo


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Nothing lasts forever. Tis good to have a back up plan - or in this case, back up cables.


Hey Mo. So good to see you back. Hope you are feeling fine again.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I second that.... it's good to see you Mo.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks all - good to be back (and breathing!).


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

books said:


> Well, with extra Christmas money and gift cards, it's probably time to replace. Not to mention after Christmas sales.


Certainly the OP should not be worried. She has said that she owns many sets of interchangeable needles. Surely she can find another circular and complete her project - maybe at the next basketball game.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

So happy to see you Mo, glad you still breathing, you were missed.


----------



## AKRaven (Mar 2, 2013)

Yep, had that problem with the old (earlier) version of the cords. They changed how they manufacture the joins a long time ago, so I'm guessing you have the 'pre-change' version. Handsome Fibers replaced all the cords in my set, after only one had broken, no questions asked. They are an amazing company. I've had no problem with the new version of the cords and they have been worked hard.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I have found Chiaogoo's customer service to be excellent.

They did have a recall on their cables a bit back. They had a batch from the manufacturer that Chiaogoo felt to be inferior. I had one of the cables that fit the criteria, returned it directly to chiaogoo and got the replacement quickly with a small gift included for my trouble.

I'd send it back and see what they say.

Gigi

Link to their warranty:
http://www.chiaogoo.com/product-warranty/

Link to their claim form:
http://www.chiaogoo.com/replacement/


----------



## Perfectlypinned (Jun 22, 2015)

Mine are nearly new (3 months), and the small ones all have the bend in them; the large ones (which I've not used much) don't seem to have it, even when attached to the tip. It seems the small ones are less flexible just in the last half inch or so where it attaches, so doesn't flex quite the same as the rest of the cord. From your photos is appears that it is the adhesive/weld/bond at the attachment point that's failing, not the cable (twisted metal part) itself. If they were all the ones that came together, maybe there was a bad batch or similar in play when you bought yours. I'd be sure to contact the firm to see what their take on it is. Luckily, they're not too expensive to replace (if the company won't do it gratis), but I understand your concern if you have to wait with baited breath (with the rest of us) for the next break! Let us know what you learn.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I spent a good bit of time yesterday shopping for the red cables to use on my bamboo set. I love the spin feature on the set I have, but just wanting the red ones.

You are a fast knitter and might put extra stress on the bend. What you have on the needles is beautiful. What is it?


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Go to Handsome Fibers and purchase replacement cables. They have a today-only sale on Chiaogoo Twist cables (only $4.80/cable - a super deal).

Here's the website:

http://www.handsomefibers.com/Handsome-Fibers-Deal-of-the-Day

I've used my Chiaogoos for about a year now and have never had a problem with the cables (knock on wood). I have purchased extra cables so I can have more than one WIP going and just in case of breakage. I did have a problem with breakage in the past with Hiya Hiya interchangeable cables (my first set of interchangeables) so I'm always careful to have a backup for any of the interchangeables I'm using.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

AKRaven said:


> Yep, had that problem with the old (earlier) version of the cords. They changed how they manufacture the joins a long time ago, so I'm guessing you have the 'pre-change' version. Handsome Fibers replaced all the cords in my set, after only one had broken, no questions asked. They are an amazing company. I've had no problem with the new version of the cords and they have been worked hard.


Thank you very much! I am glad I posted this. I was not aware there was a problem with the original cables (I bought mine as soon as they came out). I will contact Handsome Fibers.

Thanks so much for taking the time to respond! Problem solved!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a set of Hiya Hiya, and a few chiaogoo, But always go back to my cheap bamboo,from Hong Kong,


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> Go to Handsome Fibers and purchase replacement cables. They have a today-only sale on Chiaogoo Twist cables (only $4.80/cable - a super deal).
> 
> Here's the website:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the information. I can certainly use a few extras and won't hesitate to spend the money now that I understand the problem has been resolved!

Thank you for letting me know about the sale!👍🏻👍🏻😄👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Glad to see you back on KP! 


mopgenorth said:


> Thanks all - good to be back (and breathing!).


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Glad to see you back on KP!


 :thumbup: Thanking you!


----------



## momcos (Jun 25, 2013)

I received a set for Christmas 2 years ago, I've been lucky and have had no problems, although I do have slight bends in some of the cables.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

All the reviews that I have read, (And I researched these needles a lot before I committed to them) have been positive. The OP might just have a defective set. Luck of the draw.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> Go to Handsome Fibers and purchase replacement cables. They have a today-only sale on Chiaogoo Twist cables (only $4.80/cable - a super deal).
> 
> Here's the website:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the heads up, I have ordered the cords.. I love HF.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> I have found Chiaogoo's customer service to be excellent.
> 
> They did have a recall on their cables a bit back. They had a batch from the manufacturer that Chiaogoo felt to be inferior. I had one of the cables that fit the criteria, returned it directly to chiaogoo and got the replacement quickly with a small gift included for my trouble.
> 
> ...


You must have bought them when I did. I had three cables with too much curl. They replaced them quickly. Great needles, great cables.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> I spent a good bit of time yesterday shopping for the red cables to use on my bamboo set. I love the spin feature on the set I have, but just wanting the red ones.
> 
> You are a fast knitter and might put extra stress on the bend. What you have on the needles is beautiful. What is it?


Thank you. I am trying to finish my husband's "Christmas" gift! With a vacation and getting ready for a huge Christmas this year... It is taking much longer than usual.

He has reminded me that he has been "waiting" almost 5 weeks for me to knit it for him since we bought the yarn! I am off today and trying to clean up the Christmas mess, finish his sweater and 100 other things.

He has called me twice today to see if it is finished yet... Like a kid! This is his 3rd hand-knitted sweater in 3 months! Don't you feel so sorry for him?!?!? Men!!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you. I am trying to finish my husband's "Christmas" gift! With a vacation and getting ready for a huge Christmas this year... It is taking much longer than usual.
> 
> He has reminded me that he has been "waiting" almost 5 weeks for me to knit it for him since we bought the yarn! I am off today and trying to clean up the Christmas mess, finish his sweater and 100 other things.
> 
> He has called me twice today to see if it is finished yet... Like a kid! This is his 3rd hand-knitted sweater in 3 months! Don't you feel so sorry for him?!?!? Men!!


But it is so much fun to knit for someone like that. My grandson is like that , so didn't dare let him know I was knitting pants for him before Christmas. I know it is coming, his request for another pair and the every day call to see how they are coming. He is ADHD, so there is no patience.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Certainly the OP should not be worried. She has said that she owns many sets of interchangeable needles. Surely she can find another circular and complete her project - maybe at the next basketball game.


And it had mentioned a time or two or three ---- loosen up on that death grip!

Lesson learned - maybe? You don't put a recommendation out there with just one or a few uses.
Give it the proper time for 'testing'.

Nuf' said here ---- just go 'run out' and buy some more.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Thanks all - good to be back (and breathing!).


 :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> But it is so much fun to knit for someone like that. My grandson is like that , so didn't dare let him know I was knitting pants for him before Christmas. I know it is coming, his request for another pair and the every day call to see how they are coming. He is ADHD, so there is no patience.


😉😉👍👍


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Welcome back Mo!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Happy birthday Mo, hope you had a good day and are feeling better.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I have found Chiaogoo's customer service to be excellent.
> 
> They did have a recall on their cables a bit back. They had a batch from the manufacturer that Chiaogoo felt to be inferior. I had one of the cables that fit the criteria, returned it directly to chiaogoo and got the replacement quickly with a small gift included for my trouble.
> 
> ...


That is what I would recommend go right to customer service.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

kponsw said:


> You must have bought them when I did. I had three cables with too much curl. They replaced them quickly. Great needles, great cables.


I think you're right. That was exactly the issue.

Gigi


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't have the interchangeables but do have several fixed-length circs in the small/sock knitting sizes. These also have the slight bend you described. I don't remember them being there when new, and thought ithad occurred during use, LOTS of use. The bend can be straightened with my fingers, but then appears again. It probably has something to do with the wire core of the ChiaoGoo cords. Anyway, I was afraid they might break with repeated straightening so left them there. Doesn't affect the knitting and, so far, no breaks. I'm glad to know it wasn't something I was doing "wrong."


----------



## Dot700 (Jan 11, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Nothing lasts forever. Tis good to have a back up plan - or in this case, back up cables.


It is so good to see you posting on KP again. So glad that you are feeling a lot better Mo.


----------



## Hepcat (Nov 24, 2012)

I just received my set and the cables are straight at the connection.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I am having an issue with my (favorite) Chiaogoo interchangeable needles.
> 
> My third cord just broke in as many months. The third cord in the set came apart where the cord meets the connector. The first time I thought it was a fluke, the second, well coincidence, but the third cord breaking in the same place is too much to go unnoticed!
> 
> ...


This is such useful information, hope it's being shared on that blog of yours.


----------



## rsteven217 (Oct 15, 2011)

I purchased the Red Lace Interchangeable needle set from Handsome Fibers a couple of years ago. I've had the problem of the cable breaking at the point where the cable meets the connector on the small 30" cable (the cable I use most of the time to knit afghans). HF has graciously replaced (at no charge with free shipping and 2-day delivery) the size 30" cable for me three times over the past year, no questions asked and didn't ask for the broken cable to be returned. Don't know if it's a manufacturing defect or not, but as long as HF keeps replacing the broken cables I will continue to use them. Luv luv the way the needles feel while using them.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the warning! I have these also and all of my cords now have the bend in them....I'm thinking my days might be numbered! :shock:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I am having an issue with my (favorite) Chiaogoo interchangeable needles.
> 
> My third cord just broke in as many months. The third cord in the set came apart where the cord meets the connector. The first time I thought it was a fluke, the second, well coincidence, but the third cord breaking in the same place is too much to go unnoticed!
> 
> ...


I have had my Red Twist style cords for more than 3 years and do have some "bends" near the connector...I am sure it is the result of the way I hold needles while knitting...especially when the project is a bit "heavy". However, I have not had a break. If you contact the seller, you may well get a replacement...or if seller is not forthcoming, contact ChaioGoo.

I did have trouble with the Spin cable seperating from the connector in just a couple of months... which is why I switched to the Red Twist cable.


----------



## drivesapulsar (Apr 12, 2011)

Just looked at mine,and no bend here


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

I've had two break on me. I don't use them any more!


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

lil rayma said:


> Certainly the OP should not be worried. She has said that she owns many sets of interchangeable needles. Surely she can find another circular and complete her project - maybe at the next basketball game.


No need to be nasty,


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes! I have had this happen, too! The answers to this from KPers
have been informative and helpful! Thank you -- 
and a safe and happy new year
to all! (Stay home and Knit!)


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

It might be an idea to pull up a certain someone every time she's been 'nasty'.


marg 123 said:


> No need to be nasty,


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> It might be an idea to pull up a certain someone every time she's been 'nasty'.


You've got that right.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> It might be an idea to pull up a certain someone every time she's been 'nasty'.


Love the new avatar. A pig with lipstick, funny :XD:


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Amy, I've had the same problem with Chiaogoo. The broken cords were replaced by the company and broke again. I use Addis and KnitPicks Interchangeables now.
Are you OK with the terrible storms in Texas?


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Marg 123, you took the words out of my mouth. Happy New Year to you and all of the positive, helpful, and kind KPers out there.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

galaxycraft said:


> Lesson learned - maybe? You don't put a recommendation out there with just one or a few uses.
> Give it the proper time for 'testing'.
> 
> Nuf' said here ---- just go 'run out' and buy some more.


One thing that bothers me about any product, is when the seller/site asks for a review of the item(s), immediately after purchase.

I'm not going to tell you I love something or hate it until I have had a chance to fully use/test the product. Nor do I want to read reviews of others if they have not fully tested/used the product.

It took me years to upgrade from my original set of Boye Interchangable needles. When I did, I jumped from the frying pan into the fire by going with Denise. Nice but didn't work for me. My mistake was to read reviews by people who really hadn't used them for all types of knitting or had a chance to try them with all types of knitting.

How any brand of needle preforms, varies from person to person and how they use the needles. Needles that preform well using lace weight yarns may not be the best needles if you knit afghans using worsted weight yarn or heavier yarns.

We purchase vehicles based on how we will use that vehicle. A city dweller isn't going to use a vehicle the same way as someone who lives in the mountains.


----------



## JoyceKnits (May 22, 2011)

I've had that happen too, before the recall. My LYS exchanged the broken ones for me with a smile. I was told in an email from Chiaogoo that it was because of the way I held the needles.They're still my favorite interchangeables. Now I've discovered something I like even better. Chiaogoo's regular regular non-interchangeables have a bend in the metal tip which avoids the problem completely.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

I believe there was a problem with cords some time back with Handsome Fibers saying if this happened, let them know and they will replace.


----------



## Kapplique (Jan 26, 2013)

I have the same set, and 2 of my cables have that bend, but only on one end of each cable. I haven't had any breaking, but will keep an eye on that. I bought several extra cables this year and they are all fine.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I am having an issue with my (favorite) Chiaogoo interchangeable needles.
> 
> My third cord just broke in as many months. The third cord in the set came apart where the cord meets the connector. The first time I thought it was a fluke, the second, well coincidence, but the third cord breaking in the same place is too much to go unnoticed!
> 
> ...


Thanks for this heads up, Amy. I only have a few fixed sets, no interchangeables, and haven't had a problem yet but your alert will keep me vigilant when using them so I don't lose any stitches. Your experiences are very helpful. Happy New Year to you and your family.


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

I have knit picks with the same bent in cable and it broke. I also have knitters pride and they don't have that bent. I have broken the wooden shaft of the KP cubics (seating on it, stepping on another) and it is quickly replaced. 
Note about Knitters Pride replacement: if buy from store (LYS or online) they replace quickly; if buy from Amazon replacement takes months as you contact KP directly and they have it mailed from factory in China.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

marg 123 said:


> No need to be nasty,


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> One thing that bothers me about any product, is when the seller/site asks for a review of the item(s), immediately after purchase.
> 
> I'm not going to tell you I love something or hate it until I have had a chance to fully use/test the product. Nor do I want to read reviews of others if they have not fully tested/used the product.
> 
> ...


I agree! I despise getting emails from sites I have purchased from immediately after I receive the item. What do they want me to say? "Wow, the packaging is really nice"?


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> I am having an issue with my (favorite) Chiaogoo interchangeable needles.
> 
> My third cord just broke in as many months. The third cord in the set came apart where the cord meets the connector. The first time I thought it was a fluke, the second, well coincidence, but the third cord breaking in the same place is too much to go unnoticed!
> 
> ...


I don't have any of these needles, so no experience with the cords, but I love the colour of the yarn you are using. Very nice.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

cherylthompson said:


> I agree! I despise getting emails from sites I have purchased from immediately after I receive the item. What do they want me to say? "Wow, the packaging is really nice"?


It is annoying, isn't it? Also tends to bring out my skepticism when reading reviews. The reviews that I seek out are those written by individuals who have used the product for some length of time.

I've seen people here on KP talk about something they just received saying how wonderful the item is...did they even remove it from the really nice packaging?


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

My HiyaHiyas do not have the bend.


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

I have had this problem with my regular circular Chiaogoo needles. I have had three regular 16" circular needles break where the cord joins the metal needle. I probably will not be buying Chiaogoo needles again until the company fixes this problem. Three times breaking is not a coincidence. Yes, I do knit a lot and I knit continental style. If the Chiaogoos did not break I would gladly recommend them as they have a great feel when knitting.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

marthalj said:


> I have knit picks with the same bent in cable and it broke. I also have knitters pride and they don't have that bent. I have broken the wooden shaft of the KP cubics (seating on it, stepping on another) and it is quickly replaced.
> Note about Knitters Pride replacement: if buy from store (LYS or online) they replace quickly; if buy from Amazon replacement takes months as you contact KP directly and they have it mailed from factory in China.


Factory is in India.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Speaking of needles.... just out of curiosity, are there any made in USA?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

books said:


> Speaking of needles.... just out of curiosity, are there any made in USA?


Yes, my favorites Kollage.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> One thing that bothers me about any product, is when the seller/site asks for a review of the item(s), immediately after purchase.
> 
> I'm not going to tell you I love something or hate it until I have had a chance to fully use/test the product. Nor do I want to read reviews of others if they have not fully tested/used the product.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Gigi


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Yes, my favorites Kollage.


Thank you. Must have missed these in my research.... off to the black market, er, I mean, Amazon....
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

books said:


> Speaking of needles.... just out of curiosity, are there any made in USA?


I know that Dyakcraft is made here.

http://dyakcraft.com


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

books said:


> Thank you. Must have missed these in my research.... off to the black market, er, I mean, Amazon....
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


If you decide to try a pair order from Handsome fibers, and get the firm cord.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up! I just bought a set over the holidays, but have yet to use them.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I know that Dyakcraft is made here.
> 
> http://dyakcraft.com


Ah, but the wait. Some of us need, no have to have immediate satisfaction.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

books said:


> Thank you. Must have missed these in my research.... off to the black market, er, I mean, Amazon....
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


*snort* Good one!


----------



## BobL (Jul 13, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> I am having an issue with my (favorite) Chiaogoo interchangeable needles.
> 
> My third cord just broke in as many months. The third cord in the set came apart where the cord meets the connector. The first time I thought it was a fluke, the second, well coincidence, but the third cord breaking in the same place is too much to go unnoticed!
> 
> ...


It's happened to me three times also. Quick replacement but still a nuisance.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

I have the other set which has a white stripe across the case. The cords for these needles are much more flexible somewhat like the hiyahiya ones. Could you replace yours with those?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yep, KP friend introduced me to this little mantra:

"... you can put lipstick on a pig but it's still a pig! ..."

Have you seen dijewe's new avatar? 



Katsch said:


> Love the new avatar. A pig with lipstick, funny :XD:


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

OUCH!! I just received a complete set of "twist". Glad to hear they have good customer service.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

MartiG said:


> Thanks Marg 123, you took the words out of my mouth. Happy New Year to you and all of the positive, helpful, and kind KPers out there.


If Marg123 is going to pull up a KP member for being 'nasty', then it might be an idea for her to pull up a certain someone every time she's been 'nasty' - it'd keep her very busy!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I bought mine last summer & they don't seem to have that bend - at least when they aren't on the tips. The ones in use might have just a slight bend on them, but it's hard to tell.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

cherylthompson said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


If Marg123 is going to pull up a KP member for being 'nasty', then it might be an idea for her to pull up a certain someone every time she's been 'nasty' - it'd keep her very busy!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Yep, KP friend introduced me to this little mantra:
> 
> "... you can put lipstick on a pig but it's still a pig! ..."
> 
> Have you seen dijewe's new avatar?


I did and it is hilarious.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I did and it is hilarious.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Tattoobonnie59 (May 20, 2012)

I have a bunch of interchangeable sets from a variety of companies. They are all made the same way. As a matter of fact, I can change the cords from different sets and interchange those too. They all break eventually. Usually when you are in the middle of a complicated lace pattern. If the manufacturer will replace them, that is great. If not, a new set every couple of years isn't that unreasonable. Just the cost of knitting, I guess. I would stick with the Addis if I could(arthritis in my hands), but they are just too hard on my hands. So I don't know about the addi sets.


----------



## Tattoobonnie59 (May 20, 2012)

I have a bunch of interchangeable sets from a variety of companies. They are all made the same way. As a matter of fact, I can change the cords from different sets and interchange those too. They all break eventually. Usually when you are in the middle of a complicated lace pattern. If the manufacturer will replace them, that is great. If not, a new set every couple of years isn't that unreasonable. Just the cost of knitting, I guess. I would stick with the Addis if I could(arthritis in my hands), but they are just too hard on my hands. So I don't know about the addi sets.


----------



## Tattoobonnie59 (May 20, 2012)

I have a bunch of interchangeable sets from a variety of companies. They are all made the same way. As a matter of fact, I can change the cords from different sets and interchange those too. They all break eventually. Usually when you are in the middle of a complicated lace pattern. If the manufacturer will replace them, that is great. If not, a new set every couple of years isn't that unreasonable. Just the cost of knitting, I guess. I would stick with the Addis if I could(arthritis in my hands), but they are just too hard on my hands. So I don't know about the addi sets.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

books said:


> Speaking of needles.... just out of curiosity, are there any made in USA?


I believe Dyakcraft are.

Gigi


----------



## Tattoobonnie59 (May 20, 2012)

Sorry. Triple post glitch.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> If Marg123 is going to pull up a KP member for being 'nasty', then it might be an idea for her to pull up a certain someone every time she's been 'nasty' - it'd keep her very busy!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Well ladies I won't be posting anything in future. I thought Amyknits post was informative and when someone said something inappropriate I commented. I thought this site was about knitting/crocheting but obviously some people think otherwise.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have had the same problem with Addi's just before christmas so i sent all the cords back in the set of lace addi's to the firm in Germany ,by return of post they replaced all of them which i thought was good service ,they wanted to test them 


AmyKnits said:


> I am having an issue with my (favorite) Chiaogoo interchangeable needles.
> 
> My third cord just broke in as many months. The third cord in the set came apart where the cord meets the connector. The first time I thought it was a fluke, the second, well coincidence, but the third cord breaking in the same place is too much to go unnoticed!
> 
> ...


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I bought the set but have not used them yet.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

marg 123 said:


> Well ladies I won't be posting anything in future. I thought Amyknits post was informative and when someone said something inappropriate I commented. I thought this site was about knitting/crocheting but obviously some people think otherwise.


It may be informative to some, but when you are still knitting the same sweater that broke the cable, that has been given in pieces for a xmas gift now she is still knitting it but she was suppose to be sewing it up, a bit confusing for her followers to pick that up, but not for us enlightened biddies. This should be about knitting/crocheting but when you are fed lie after lie it gets a bit tiring.


----------



## Itchyfeet (Sep 3, 2015)

I must put in a good word for Denise interchangeables. I've used all the cords and most of the tips in my set a lot for several years and had absolutely no trouble. Even when they get cold (as in a suitcase on an airplane) or the WIP gets stored in a bent position or I make a very small circular the joint holds tight. I just wish Denise made them in a smaller size than 5. I bought a set of chiaogoo smaller tips and am now afraid to use them on a complicated lace pattern.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

marg 123 said:


> No need to be nasty,


 :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Sumacsew said:


> :thumbup:


Really?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks again, to those of you who provided helpful suggestions and comments.

I have ordered replacement cords and contacted the company.

I picked up all those (350!) button band/collar stitches that were on the needles when the needle broke and am able to finish knitting!

Thanks to those who made helpful suggestions and comments! It is much appreciated!


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm finding I'm less satisfied with my interchangeables overall than with single needles. It is really nice to already have what you need, but the join never seems quite the same. I have Hiya Hiyas, and I like them, but I just tend to like my Addi rocket individual needles better.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Sumacsew said:


> I'm finding I'm less satisfied with my interchangeables overall than with single needles. It is really nice to already have what you need, but the join never seems quite the same. I have Hiya Hiyas, and I like them, but I just tend to like my Addi rocket individual needles better.


I'm beginning to think I might prefer fixed needles, myself after this mess! 😳 Giggle, giggle.

These came apart where the cable meets the connector... Would likely have happened just as easily on a fixed needle...😢 A defect is a defect...


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I'm beginning to prefer fixed needles, myself!


Do you have any information on that on your blog? I'd love to read it if you do.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I'm beginning to prefer fixed needles, myself!


Eating words now are we?
Yup, fixed are a lot less stressful - use them for over 50 years. :-D


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Eating words now are we?
> Yup, fixed are a lot less stressful - use them for over 50 years. :-D


Shoot, I still like my straights


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Pickets at nits have arrived. Time to unwatch.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

books said:


> Shoot, I still like my straights


Oh me too ---- DPN's, 10" and 14" Single Points. :lol: :thumbup:
My fixed circulars have lasted me this long without one failure.  :thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

books said:


> Shoot, I still like my straights


Me too, nothing better.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Beachkc said:


> Pickets at nits have arrived. Time to unwatch.


Cheers.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> Pickets at nits have arrived. Time to unwatch.


Just think it is funny how the crow is now eating pie.
As the crow had slammed many of us for using fixed, and not spending our money on interchangeables. 
Bye bye sweetie - have a happy new year.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Just think it is funny how the crow is now eating pie.
> As the crow had slammed many of us for using fixed, and not spending our money on interchangeables.
> Bye bye sweetie - have a happy new year.


Oh please, the sweetness was gagging.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> I know that Dyakcraft is made here.
> 
> http://dyakcraft.com


I got my Black Nickel Dyakcraft interchangeable set a few days ago. Still testing it out to see how much I like them - right now all I can say is they are very smooth & pretty!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> Pickets at nits have arrived. Time to unwatch.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

loriadams said:


> I got my Black Nickel Dyakcraft interchangeable set a few days ago. Still testing it out to see how much I like them - right now all I can say is they are very smooth & pretty!


I cannot wait to see how you like them Lori!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

loriadams said:


> I got my Black Nickel Dyakcraft interchangeable set a few days ago. Still testing it out to see how much I like them - right now all I can say is they are very smooth & pretty!


This has been a great thread... I have a lot of research ahead of me... and a lot of wishing!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Editing doesn't help sweetie ----- :lol:


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I have the Chiagoo interchangeables and love them, they are a pleasure to knit with. My Knit Picks Harmony needles broke twice, but they were replaced and so far, so good. Now I'm looking for a set of short tip interchangeables and looked at the dyakcraft...wow!!!!!


Shannon123 said:


> I know that Dyakcraft is made here.
> 
> http://dyakcraft.com


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

RandyPandy said:


> I have the Chiagoo interchangeables and love them, they are a pleasure to knit with. My Knit Picks Harmony needles broke twice, but they were replaced and so far, so good. Now I'm looking for a set of short tip interchangeables and looked at the dyakcraft...wow!!!!!


Hey Randy,
I was thinking of trying the dyakcraft out at Vogue Knitting Live next month, that is if they are there but why would 't they be?


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

The first time I heard that was from Sarah Palin.


Katsch said:


> I did and it is hilarious.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Editing doesn't help sweetie ----- :lol:


Again, doesn't help. :lol: :lol: 
My fixed have not broken in 50 years! :lol: :lol:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Again, doesn't help. :lol: :lol:
> My fixed have not broken in 50 years! :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> ...


Again, Editing doesn't help sweetie -----

No defects in 50 years!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> No defects in 50 years!
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Sorry, for such an ignorant question, but what circular needles are fifty years old? That's the company I'd be the most interested in... you don't see that kind of longevity nowadays.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Have yourself a Happy New Year! Maybe you'll have time to finish hubby's sweater and post all this useful info to your blog.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Great minds think alike!


Katsch said:


> Hey Randy,
> I was thinking of trying the dyakcraft out at Vogue Knitting Live next month, that is if they are there but why would 't they be?


 ;-) :roll:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm sure you must include everyone's inappropriate comments then - not just the one or two you select that aren't brown-nosing like some here on KP! 



marg 123 said:


> Well ladies I won't be posting anything in future. I thought Amyknits post was informative and when someone said something inappropriate I commented. I thought this site was about knitting/crocheting but obviously some people think otherwise.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Boye cables can be changed out to the ChiaoGoo reds with the small connector. Has anyone had problems with the cables breaking in this scenario?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Interesting that the cable issue has now been officially dubbed a "defect". Heaven forbid the user bear any responsibility or worse yet, simply that tools that are used often simply wear out and need to be replaced.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... or being used incorrectly!! Frustrated death grips can't be good for them! 



mopgenorth said:


> Interesting that the cable issue has now been officially dubbed a "defect". Heaven forbid the user bear any responsibility or worse yet, simply that tools that are used often simply wear out and need to be replaced.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... or being used incorrectly!! Frustrated death grips can't be good for them!


That being said, I wonder how long the average needle lasts? Galaxycraft spoke of fifty year old needles and I have a lot of my grandmother's and mother's knitting needles (the paint is worn off the tops, but they are still perfectly good)


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

loriadams said:


> I got my Black Nickel Dyakcraft interchangeable set a few days ago. Still testing it out to see how much I like them - right now all I can say is they are very smooth & pretty!


I have the northern lights and the heavy metals. I love them and I really like their cords.

I'm very interested to hear how you like the black nickels.

Gigi


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I use the red lace needles - love them - they are not interchangeables.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

loriadams said:


> I got my Black Nickel Dyakcraft interchangeable set a few days ago. Still testing it out to see how much I like them - right now all I can say is they are very smooth & pretty!


Lucky you! I may have to break down and get a Northern Lights and Black Nickel fixed just to try out because I can't decide which I would like best. I have some "allowance" (DH calls our cash this) saved since I'm not paying green fees and game money every week :XD:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

RandyPandy said:


> I have the Chiagoo interchangeables and love them, they are a pleasure to knit with. My Knit Picks Harmony needles broke twice, but they were replaced and so far, so good. Now I'm looking for a set of short tip interchangeables and looked at the dyakcraft...wow!!!!!


I have the Dyakcraft Northern Lights shorts and the Addi short lace.

Both are great. The Dyakcraft has a bit of a break in period. Once broke in, they are smooth with just a tiny bit of grab for slick yarns. Their point is more of a middy ... not sharp but great for regular knitting.

The Addi short Lace are sharp enough for those pesky k3tog's but haven't put a hole in my finger... yet :wink:

I got rid of all my Knitpicks interchangeables. I know Knitpicks is great about replacements, but I just got tired of the wood needle tips separating from the housing, rough, splintered, snagging needles, and needles that were not the size they were supposed to be.

Gigi


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

RandyPandy said:


> I have the Chiagoo interchangeables and love them, they are a pleasure to knit with. My Knit Picks Harmony needles broke twice, but they were replaced and so far, so good. Now I'm looking for a set of short tip interchangeables and looked at the dyakcraft...wow!!!!!


Aren't they beautiful? I think Dyakcraft shorts are 3 1/2" long while my Chiagoo shorts are a full 4" long. Just so you know...


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I have the northern lights and the heavy metals. I love them and I really like their cords.
> 
> I'm very interested to hear how you like the black nickels.
> 
> Gigi


I forgot about the Heavy Metals. What's the difference between the two for you?


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

marg 123 said:


> No need to be nasty,


I agree. Please, contribute "no negative energy". Just don't participate in this thread, if it does not interest or apply to you or you do not like anything about the subject or person. I have learned a lot. I am grateful the question was asked. People have been so helpful. People know so much on KP. so much info to share! Thanks to all!


----------



## NoraG (Dec 30, 2014)

I just got the HiyaHiya interchangeable metal tips earlier this month. I've knitted 2 cowls with them on larger size needles, 10 1/2 and 13. Both had smooth joins and worked well for me. I've started a shawl on size 8's. So far, so good with all of them. 

I knit tightly, but I'm not sure I have a death grip.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> I forgot about the Heavy Metals. What's the difference between the two for you?


The Heavy Metals are smaller sized (US 0 - US 3 / 2.0 mm - 3.25 mm) interchangeables. They too have a break in period but once that's done, they are fantastic. I love the cords as well.

Gigi


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> The Heavy Metals are smaller sized (US 0 - US 3 / 2.0 mm - 3.25 mm) interchangeables. They too have a break in period but once that's done, they are fantastic. I love the cords as well.
> 
> Gigi


I like a really sharp tip for most of my knitting. Do you think they're comparable to HH sharps? Or CG lace?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Interesting that the cable issue has now been officially dubbed a "defect". Heaven forbid the user bear any responsibility or worse yet, simply that tools that are used often simply wear out and need to be replaced.


Cables and Designers, what's next?


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I have the northern lights and the heavy metals. I love them and I really like their cords.
> 
> I'm very interested to hear how you like the black nickels.
> 
> Gigi


So far, so good. I've used the #3 & now using the #4 on a Gansey KAL.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't have the HH.

In the picture below. From left to right

Addi Lace Size 4, Dyakcraft Heavy Metal Size 3, Addi Regular Size 4, Addi Turbo Sock Rocket (fixed) Size 3. 

Gigi


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

marg 123 said:


> No need to be nasty,


 :?: Where's the nastiness :?: I guess I'm missing something.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cherylthompson said:


> I agree! I despise getting emails from sites I have purchased from immediately after I receive the item. What do they want me to say? "Wow, the packaging is really nice"?


Actually, that's not a bad idea. You might also suggest they contact you in a few months, so you can have used the product and will be able to speak more knowledgeably about its pros and cons.


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

I had never tried the interchangeable needles so bought 1 pr of tips and 1 cable (Chiao Goo) from Handsome Fibers to see what I was missing. I needed that particular size to finish a hat. I had trouble tightening them with the T pin included. When I was knitting, they came apart. I phoned the company and was told the T pin is used to tighten but I could send the items back. The postage is more than it's worth. So, unless there is a super sale sometime, I will stick with old, faithful circulars for now. Boo hoo. Knit Pics has a small trial set available, I may try those.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I don't have the HH.
> 
> In the picture below. From left to right
> 
> ...


I love my Addi Sock Rockets! Hands down my now favorite circular needle and cable!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Cables and Designers, what's next?


You forgot to add man made yarn. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> You forgot to add man made yarn. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Lordie, how could I forget the plastic...... and the baby clothes.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

books said:


> Sorry, for such an ignorant question, but what circular needles are fifty years old? That's the company I'd be the most interested in... you don't see that kind of longevity nowadays.


Aero and, before they merged, Milward. Their older cables aren't flexible enough for Magic Loop, but I haven't managed to break any yet. 
Never had a Boye cable - fixed or interchangeable - break either, and they've also been around for over 50 years too. 
My first set was bought for me in the early 70s, but I have since then bought (on eBay) sets made in the 50s; none have broken. The way I _used_ to knit - squeeky-tight stitches and knuckle-whitening tightly - they sure should have broken! 
Only KnitPicks/Knitter's Pride/Knit-Pro cables have 'failed' in my hands. _Not_ a joyful experience.  Yes, they replace instantly, but ... I'm fed up with the repetitive 'failures'; and that's the word they use for it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Becca said:


> Boye cables can be changed out to the ChiaoGoo reds with the small connector. Has anyone had problems with the cables breaking in this scenario?


Not yet! I am in absolute love of my hybridized Boyes!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

books said:


> Speaking of needles.... just out of curiosity, are there any made in USA?


Denise, and they're supposedly working on development of smaller sizes than their current range that begins with US #5.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi, Amy. I'm sorry to hear you are having problems with your Chiagoo needles. I have a set of the interchangeables, also, and the cable I'm using now is slightly bent at the connector point. (The project has 396 stitches.). It could be that frequent use of the cables does cause them to weaken with time. Do you plan to contact Chiagoo to see if your cables will be replaced?


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I got the connectors for my Boye set and it only works with the very smallest needles. I can't use my connectors and cables with size 5, 6, 7 and 8, so I bought a chiagoo set (I know I am spelling that incorrectly... sorry) Now I just hope the cables don't break! I still like my Kollage needles but they are not interchangeable.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> I forgot about the Heavy Metals. What's the difference between the two for you?


The Heavy Metals are made of solid stainless steel while the Northern Lights are made of solid aluminum. I don't have any Heavy Metals so I can't say who's slicker or who's sharper. I do have Northern Lights from when they first came out and I really like them. I've heard that with the ones they sell now they redesigned the tip and it's a little sharper than it was before.

ETA: DyakCraft has the most perfect join of any needle I've ever used, even fixed circulars.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

Not sure why and I just became aware of it recently, but Amy is apparently a target of some crap - I'm guessing it stems from jealousy. I look forward to her posts and her knowledge and I'm glad she continues despite the petty nastines.... Look beyond it and don't let them get the best of you.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

maisyb said:


> Not sure why and I just became aware of it recently, but Amy is apparently a target of some crap - I'm guessing it stems from jealousy. I look forward to her posts and her knowledge and I'm glad she continues despite the petty nastines.... Look beyond it and don't let them get the best of you.


NOT jealousy.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

maisyb said:


> Not sure why and I just became aware of it recently, but Amy is apparently a target of some crap - I'm guessing it stems from jealousy. I look forward to her posts and her knowledge and I'm glad she continues despite the petty nastines.... Look beyond it and don't let them get the best of you.


Just wait. You'll eventually end up a target for her nastiness. She doesn't have friends, only people she can use.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

maisyb said:


> Not sure why and I just became aware of it recently, but Amy is apparently a target of some crap - I'm guessing it stems from jealousy. I look forward to her posts and her knowledge and I'm glad she continues despite the petty nastines.... Look beyond it and don't let them get the best of you.


No - Definitely no jealousy here!

Just think it is funny how the crow is now eating pie.
As the crow had slammed many of us for using fixed, and not spending our money on interchangeables.

Still think it is funny that it happened --- now we get to return the words back in the direction from which they originally came.
And lighten up on that death grip!

:lol:


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry - not getting caught in that- she has been helpful when I've had questions, and that's what this board is about - play nice already


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

maisyb said:


> Sorry - not getting caught in that- she has been helpful when I've had questions, and that's what this board is about - play nice already


You don't need to ---- it is called selective reading and replying.

Go enjoy the forum.

Happy New Year.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

maisyb said:


> Not sure why and I just became aware of it recently, but Amy is apparently a target of some crap - I'm guessing it stems from jealousy. I look forward to her posts and her knowledge and I'm glad she continues despite the petty nastines.... Look beyond it and don't let them get the best of you.


Nothing to be jealous about.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

maisyb said:


> Not sure why and I just became aware of it recently, but Amy is apparently a target of some crap - I'm guessing it stems from jealousy. I look forward to her posts and her knowledge and I'm glad she continues despite the petty nastines.... Look beyond it and don't let them get the best of you.


Jealous? Of what? The lies, the bully tactics, the holier than thou attitude, the my way is the only way? Let's not forget the name calling, hurtful things she has said. Yep, we're all jealous of that... * NOT *. I suggest before you make a blanket statement such as that doing a little reading and research.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Jealous? Of what? The lies, the bully tactics, the holier than thou attitude, the my way is the only way? Let's not forget the name calling, hurtful things she has said. Yep, we're all jealous of that... * NOT *. I suggest before you make a blanket statement such as that doing a little reading and research.


Some of you have real knowledge of these needles. Some of us, like me, don't and are looking to learn. I've not seen any real nastiness here.... except by the ones who are stepping forward to defend the so called "victim" Thanks for all the opinions on needles. I've added several to my "wish " lists. sorry, edited for lousy typing


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

If you don't like what she posts, it's still no reason to drag everyone else into it


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

maisyb said:


> If you don't like what she posts, it's still no reason to drag everyone else into it


I sincerely hope you'll never be at the end of one her insults. Many of us have been.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Campfire, marshmallows and singing Kumbaya. :?
Any weed to go with that whine?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

books said:


> Some of you have real knowledge of these needles. Some of us, like me, don't and are looking to learn. I've not seen any real nastiness here.... except by the ones who are stepping forward to defend the so called "victim" Thanks for all the opinions on needles. I've added several to my "wish " lists. sorry, edited for lousy typing


I still read all the reviews about the different needles. My 'list' still have not swayed me yet. 
But I am happy for the ones that are truly happy in the longevity of their choices. 
Just another example that 'new' doesn't necessarily mean 'better'.
And only the individual knitter will know how they knit and to what extent, to make that final choice.
 :thumbup:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Another question.... what is the positive to having sharp points? And the different metals.... any real difference between aluminum and stainless?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

books said:


> Another question.... what is the positive to having sharp points? And the different metals.... any real difference between aluminum and stainless?


For me sharp for working finer weight yarn. Aluminum stainless weight.

ETA: Personal preference. Remember when you were looking for ICs and I told you boots and bras? Same thing applies hete.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Nothing lasts forever. Tis good to have a back up plan - or in this case, back up cables.


Right on! Nice to see you Mo - hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Linda5251 (Apr 28, 2014)

I have the same set and have not had any problems with the cords. I'd contact them for replacement. Good luck!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Campfire, marshmallows and singing Kumbaya. :?
> Any weed to go with that whine?


No but we got 3 lbs of good Dutch cheese in the mail day before yesterday. But I'm not so sure I want to share.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

books said:


> Another question.... what is the positive to having sharp points? And the different metals.... any real difference between aluminum and stainless?


Sharp for fine yarns or those that tend to split a lot. Aluminum might be ok but I hate the sound they make rubbing together. Stainless is great for most things but is very slippery and some yarns tend to fall off the needles really easily. (I prefer bamboo or wood for those)


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

books said:


> Another question.... what is the positive to having sharp points? And the different metals.... any real difference between aluminum and stainless?


Sharp tips are great when you have to work increases, decreases, lace and anything where you have manipulate stitches or lift stitches up and over.

Stainless steel is great in fine gauge needles, where aluminum might bend. Aluminum might be preferred in heavier gauge needles because it weighs less than stainless steel.

Gigi


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> You forgot to add man made yarn. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I just found out that the correct terminology is "vegan yarn".


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I just found out that the correct terminology is "vegan yarn".


Well scuse me.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I just found out that the correct terminology is "vegan yarn".


Well scuse me.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

cherylthompson said:


> I agree! I despise getting emails from sites I have purchased from immediately after I receive the item. What do they want me to say? "Wow, the packaging is really nice"?


Most times you haven't even used the item when they want a review, that's why I never bother reviewing anything.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Why do some of the Dyakcraft needles have a breaking in period?


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Becca said:


> Why do some of the Dyakcraft needles have a breaking in period?


They don't polish the needles so as to avoid using harsh electro-polishing chemicals.

It really didn't take a lot of knitting to break them in, and it was well worth it.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

For those that have a problem with Amy ....go to your comfort place...which seems to be all about yourselves. Get over this and move on. I have been a KP visitor for many years and know about the bitching and how it ruins a topic for others. Go to your preferred pages and comfort each other by harping away. Get over it and lets others enjoy this topic.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Ezenby said:


> For those that have a problem with Amy ....go to your comfort place...which seems to be all about yourselves. Get over this and move on. I have been a KP visitor for many years and know about the bitching and how it ruins a topic for others. Go to your preferred pages and comfort each other by harping away. Get over it and lets others enjoy this topic.


UUUMMMM.... I was enjoying the topic except for the schoolmarm scolding. Thanks to everybody for all the answers to my questions. Good Night.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Who's dragging?????? You're not forced to read posts - read the bits you want to and move over the ones you don't.

If you'd done a bit of research, I believe your opinion would be a lot different - unless, of course, you're of a similar ilk.



maisyb said:


> If you don't like what she posts, it's still no reason to drag everyone else into it


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

marg 123 said:


> No need to be nasty,


 Agree.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> Well scuse me.


I was being sarcastic, recently read an article on onegreenplanet and that's the term they used for non-animal yarn :roll:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> For those that have a problem with Amy ....go to your comfort place...which seems to be all about yourselves. Get over this and move on. I have been a KP visitor for many years and know about the bitching and how it ruins a topic for others. Go to your preferred pages and comfort each other by harping away. Get over it and lets others enjoy this topic.


Duly noted and filed.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Duly noted and filed.


Duly noted and round filed. (fixed)


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You think that is nasty?? You ain't seen nothing - perhaps do a bit of research and see how vile some of the culprit's posts were .... although the worse ones, showing her true colours, were deleted.



Damama said:


> Agree.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Ezenby said:


> For those that have a problem with Amy ....go to your comfort place...which seems to be all about yourselves. Get over this and move on. I have been a KP visitor for many years and know about the bitching and how it ruins a topic for others. Go to your preferred pages and comfort each other by harping away. Get over it and lets others enjoy this topic.


Correct. So then, go to your comfort place.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Duly noted and round filed. (fixed)


Yep.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cah said:


> Correct. So then, go to your comfort place.


A comfort place is a lovely thought.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Ezenby said:


> For those that have a problem with Amy ....go to your comfort place...which seems to be all about yourselves. Get over this and move on. I have been a KP visitor for many years and know about the bitching and how it ruins a topic for others. Go to your preferred pages and comfort each other by harping away. Get over it and lets others enjoy this topic.


Since you opened the door on this. Not long ago a member started a topic on hats and invited members to post photographs of hats. One of the hats was an adorable little preemie, "Charlie Brown" hat. Amy had to rush in and make fun of that hat with very mean comments. She even re-posted the little hat to make sure there was no confusion as to which hat and member she belittled. Why? Not a single poster had mentioned her name or anything about her. If you are going to berate people over "bitching", don't leave her out.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Since you opened the door on this. Not long ago a member started a topic on hats and invited members to post photographs of hats. One of the hats was an adorable little preemie, "Charlie Brown" hat. Amy had to rush in and make fun of that hat with very mean comments. She even re-posted the little hat to make sure there was no confusion as to which hat and member she belittled. Why? Not a single poster had mentioned her name or anything about her. If you are going to berate people over "bitching", don't leave her out.


Thanks Rocky. That little hat made everyone happy in the preemie ward.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Thanks Rocky. That little hat made everyone happy in the preemie ward.


I remember that little hat very well. It was as cute as sixpence and extra wonderful for a preemie :thumbup:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Lostie said:


> I remember that little hat very well. It was as cute as sixpence and extra wonderful for a preemie :thumbup:


Wasn't it just darling? The "attack" was one of the most mean spirited I have ever witnessed. It (the attack) came out of nowhere and I'm still scratching my head over it. I'll not forget that anytime soon.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I was being sarcastic, recently read an article on onegreenplanet and that's the term they used for non-animal yarn :roll:


There is no sarcasm emoticon here. I was as well.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Wasn't it just darling? The "attack" was one of the most mean spirited I have ever witnessed. It (the attack) came out of nowhere and I'm still scratching my head over it. I'll not forget that anytime soon.


If these non-believers ever saw it, they would still deny it. I know it was deleted but someone has a copy.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> There is no sarcasm emoticon here. I was as well.


LOL! O.K. "Vegan yarn" sounds so much nicer than plastic, doesn't it?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> LOL! O.K. "Vegan yarn" sounds so much nicer than plastic, doesn't it?


I don't know, plastic has such an unforgettable connotation.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Wasn't it just darling? The "attack" was one of the most mean spirited I have ever witnessed. It (the attack) came out of nowhere and I'm still scratching my head over it. I'll not forget that anytime soon.


I don't think any of us that witnessed it will either. So vile, venomous and hate filled. She's beyond an "Emotion Vampire" but I was rasied better than to type the word for what she is here, so will leave it at rhymes with witch.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> If these non-believers ever saw it, they would still deny it. I know it was deleted but someone has a copy.


Yes amazing that a topic with 86 pages, that ONE post was deleted! There's still some of the "aftermath" on the topic.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> LOL! O.K. "Vegan yarn" sounds so much nicer than plastic, doesn't it?


Yes, as a matter of fact it does. I'll start using that term instead, because I wouldn't want mm (man made) to be confused with our beloved M.M. (Miz Minnie).


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> Yes, as a matter of fact it does. I'll start using that term instead, because I wouldn't want mm (man made) to be confused with our beloved M.M. (Miz Minnie).


It just sounds so PC too! Although I live in "cattle country" and a city that is often referred to as "cow town", we have quite a number of vegans. They usually position themselves, for protests, where the cattle haulers come through. Pretty sure they'd be very pleased to hear about "vegan yarn".


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> It just sounds so PC too! Although I live in "cattle country" and a city that is often referred to as "cow town", we have quite a number of vegans. They usually position themselves, for protests, where the cattle haulers come through. Pretty sure they'd be very pleased to hear about "vegan yarn".


Well my statement to vegans is: I didn't claw my way this far up the food chain to spend my remaining years eating bark, twigs and berries.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I expect they use pure wool for knitting, Vegans over here against real fur [which i hate animal skilled for their fur] but they wear leather shoes someone i know put a message on face book against the Queen wearing real fur for her christmas speech[which turned out to be imitation fur]i replied i do not like real fur either but i must be guilty as i wear leather footwear but they argue that was different, but i cannot see why


Knitting in the Rockys said:


> It just sounds so PC too! Although I live in "cattle country" and a city that is often referred to as "cow town", we have quite a number of vegans. They usually position themselves, for protests, where the cattle haulers come through. Pretty sure they'd be very pleased to hear about "vegan yarn".


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

valj46 said:


> I expect they use pure wool for knitting, Vegans over here against real fur [which i hate animal skilled for their fur] but they wear leather shoes someone i know put a message on face book against the Queen wearing real fur for her christmas speech[which turned out to be imitation fur]i replied i do not like real fur either but i must be guilty as i wear leather footwear but they argue that was different, but i cannot see why


Yes, I fail to see the difference in that as well. To me a case of do as I say, not as I do.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

It might be an idea to tell the instigator of all of this to go to her "comfort place". 



cah said:


> Correct. So then, go to your comfort place.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Thanks Rocky. That little hat made everyone happy in the preemie ward.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Brilliant!! 


cindye6556 said:


> Well my statement to vegans is: I didn't claw my way this far up the food chain to spend my remaining years eating bark, twigs and berries.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Well my statement to vegans is: I didn't claw my way this far up the food chain to spend my remaining years eating bark, twigs and berries.


The one I've seen that I thought was funny is along the lines of 'my dinner peed on your salad'


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

margoc said:


> The one I've seen that I thought was funny is along the lines of 'my dinner peed on your salad'


Or my dinner's poop provided fertilizer for your salad. Which at this house would be true.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Funny!


margoc said:


> The one I've seen that I thought was funny is along the lines of 'my dinner peed on your salad'


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

mopgenorth said:


> Nothing lasts forever. Tis good to have a back up plan - or in this case, back up cables.


Glad to see you back - wishing you a Happy New Year and good health


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

cah said:


> The Heavy Metals are made of solid stainless steel while the Northern Lights are made of solid aluminum. I don't have any Heavy Metals so I can't say who's slicker or who's sharper. I do have Northern Lights from when they first came out and I really like them. I've heard that with the ones they sell now they redesigned the tip and it's a little sharper than it was before.
> 
> ETA: DyakCraft has the most perfect join of any needle I've ever used, even fixed circulars.


There's a selling point, perfectly smooth joins.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Bobglory said:


> I don't have the HH.
> 
> In the picture below. From left to right
> 
> ...


Now that really is helpful Bobg - thank you so much!!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Thanks Rocky. That little hat made everyone happy in the preemie ward.


I looked for that post but she had it deleted. Our responses to her ugliness remained but the particular post is gone.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I looked for that post but she had it deleted. Our responses to her ugliness remained but the particular post is gone.


My little hat remains in my memory.


----------



## CC Cange (Dec 31, 2015)

mopgenorth said:


> Interesting that the cable issue has now been officially dubbed a "defect". Heaven forbid the user bear any responsibility or worse yet, simply that tools that are used often simply wear out and need to be replaced.


I have the ChiaoGoo Twist 5 inch Red Lace complete set for about 2 years and have not had a cable problem.

Happy New Year mopgenorth!


----------



## CC Cange (Dec 31, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> My little hat remains in my memory.


Oh what a beautiful little hat. What an excellent knitter you are.

Happy New Year to you chrisjac.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

CC Cange said:


> Oh what a beautiful little hat. What an excellent knitter you are.
> 
> Happy New Year to you chrisjac.


That is the cutest little hat, isn't it? :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

CC Cange said:


> Oh what a beautiful little hat. What an excellent knitter you are.
> 
> Happy New Year to you chrisjac.


Thank you, it went home with a little preemie and his mother and hospital staff were so kind and thanked me for the little happiness it brought them.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> I looked for that post but she had it deleted. Our responses to her ugliness remained but the particular post is gone.


I'm sure there are screen shots in existence of that nasty, arrogant post....


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I'm sure there are screen shots in existence of that nasty, arrogant post....


Yes, I know someone has it.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> My little hat remains in my memory.


Soooo cute!

When Amyknits posted her hat in comparison to this, I wanted to reach through the screen and slap her. I think I did write that it was a new low, even for her!


----------



## MertieP (Dec 27, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> My little hat remains in my memory.


What an adorable little hat. That little one and his mommy were very blessed to receive that hat.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> My little hat remains in my memory.


I love this hat! I can't believe how vile some people can be.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> I love this hat! I can't believe how vile some people can be.


So funny how a tiny little hat could bring out the ugliness in someone.
Charlie Brown would be sad.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> So funny how a tiny little hat could bring out the ugliness in someone.
> Charlie Brown would be sad.


That is true. I love CB too.. I think most of us identify with him from time to time.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> So funny how a tiny little hat could bring out the ugliness in someone.
> Charlie Brown would be sad.


I think there needs to be a Peanuts special "CJ's Very, Very, Special premi hat."


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I think there needs to be a Peanuts special "CJ's Very, Very, Special premi hat."


With the Grinch jumping in


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

OMG I am speechless! Forever grateful. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Happy New Year!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Why thank you kponsw (aka #73)! I remember that well.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

kponsw said:


> ...


And another 'lie' --- as CJ and myself never said that it should give more credence to the two of 'us' and only us .....

We both have stated time and time again that there are more experienced knitters on this forum than it, and they do have relevant information to pass on - that it isn't just the thing that knows all and only the one way.

There are many many screen shots to prove the troll exists in the self-proclaimed angel/victim (putting it mildly).

Pfftttt ......
.....................................................................

Happy New Year To All My Friends. :thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I never had the chance to see her reply at the time, but OMG may she rot in hell, how can she say her hat is superior, who does she think she is. I hope re posting of this enlightens a few of her so called minions. She is one disgusting specimen. I am so disgusted right now. And to think the minions hang on her every word, well the minions are no better than her.


----------



## Dot700 (Jan 11, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> I never had the chance to see her reply at the time, but OMG may she rot in hell, how can she say her hat is superior, who does she think she is. I hope re posting of this enlightens a few of her so called minions. She is one disgusting specimen. I am so disgusted right now. And to think the minions hang on her every word, well the minions are no better than her.


Please remember that you are not in the attic.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> I never had the chance to see her reply at the time, but OMG may she rot in hell, how can she say her hat is superior, who does she think she is. I hope re posting of this enlightens a few of her so called minions. She is one disgusting specimen. I am so disgusted right now. And to think the minions hang on her every word, well the minions are no better than her.


You should have seen it's non-verbal posts (almost 100 I think) showing just pictures of its' self and comparing it's looks to others.
But now that I think about it --- I think a prior posting made this same comment. If so, sorry for the repeat. 
And this doesn't even scratch the surface of the things' behaviors and lashing out --- 
leaving all the victims in it's path on the way through ---- worse than a hurricane/tornado.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Happy New Year To All My Friends.  :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Just got the link to this topic today. I saw the screen print of what your precious Amy wrote about that sweet Charlie Brown hat.

We don't have a problem with Amy. We know exactly who/what she is. She is the one who seems set and determined to insult and disparage, to create problems and dissension, to spoil topics for others.

So perhaps the ball is in her court to go to *her* comfort place and leave the rest of us alone.



Ezenby said:


> For those that have a problem with Amy ....go to your comfort place...which seems to be all about yourselves. Get over this and move on. I have been a KP visitor for many years and know about the bitching and how it ruins a topic for others. Go to your preferred pages and comfort each other by harping away. Get over it and lets others enjoy this topic.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> I never had the chance to see her reply at the time, but OMG may she rot in hell, how can she say her hat is superior, who does she think she is. I hope re posting of this enlightens a few of her so called minions. She is one disgusting specimen. I am so disgusted right now. And to think the minions hang on her every word, well the minions are no better than her.


There's no way she knitted that fair isle hat. I've never seen anything from her that wasn't plain old stockinette stitch in mud or pinkish mud colors.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Dot700 said:


> Please remember that you are not in the attic.


Who cares, if it goes to the attic, because some people belong in the dungeon


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> There's no way she knitted that fair isle hat. I've never seen anything from her that wasn't plain old stockinette stitch in mud or pinkish mud colors.


Yes I have noticed the famous stocking stitch or the latest sweater with a bit of rib.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... what's that got to do with anything?


Dot700 said:


> Please remember that you are not in the attic.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy New Year! 


galaxycraft said:


> Happy New Year To All My Friends.  :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Dot700 said:


> Please remember that you are not in the attic.[/qu The Attic follows the same rules as the rest of KP, it is not anything goes as some people think.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Just got the link to this topic today. I saw the screen print of what your precious Amy wrote about that sweet Charlie Brown hat.
> 
> We don't have a problem with Amy. We know exactly who/what she is. She is the one who seems set and determined to insult and disparage, to create problems and dissension, to spoil topics for others.
> 
> So perhaps the ball is in her court to go to *her* comfort place and leave the rest of us alone.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

For those that know why this topic was started.


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

maisyb said:


> Not sure why and I just became aware of it recently, but Amy is apparently a target of some crap - I'm guessing it stems from jealousy. I look forward to her posts and her knowledge and I'm glad she continues despite the petty nastines.... Look beyond it and don't let them get the best of you.


Jealousy? That is laughable. Absolutely nothing to be jealous about there. Irritated? Annoyed? Amazed at the audacity, fabrication and outright inability to keep a story straight, even its own? Maybe. I myself at first was, if not a fan, at least willing to give benefit of the doubt. Then became enlightened and now just find it amusing. More than likely, your turn will come and we'll be waiting to give you a virtual hug and say "there, there."


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

maisyb said:


> Not sure why and I just became aware of it recently, but Amy is apparently a target of some crap - I'm guessing it stems from jealousy. I look forward to her posts and her knowledge and I'm glad she continues despite the petty nastines.... Look beyond it and don't let them get the best of you.


Look at page 16 here Maisy. This was an unprovoked entry into a fun thread we had going with hats made by KP members.


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> There is no sarcasm emoticon here. I was as well.


Here. You can use this.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Bostonbean2, love the quote on your mug.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mdhh said:


> Jealousy? That is laughable. Absolutely nothing to be jealous about there. Irritated? Annoyed? Amazed at the audacity, fabrication and outright inability to keep a story straight, even its own? Maybe. I myself at first was, if not a fan, at least willing to give benefit of the doubt. Then became enlightened and now just find it amusing. More than likely, your turn will come and we'll be waiting to give you a virtual hug and say "there, there."


I could not have said it better mdhh :thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

maisyb said:


> Not sure why and I just became aware of it recently, but Amy is apparently a target of some crap - I'm guessing it stems from jealousy. I look forward to her posts and her knowledge and I'm glad she continues despite the petty nastines.... Look beyond it and don't let them get the best of you.


Why is Amy a target of some crap ?, she wants us to believe her crap, just google anything she says and you will find the same answer, I can assure you there is no jealousy from any of the enlightened biddies as we have found and called her out on her many lies, do yourself a favour and go to her profile and read all the crap she has said about others, its disgusting, it will make your toe nails curl. Wait until she doesnt like something you say about her and you will be on the chopping block and we will be waiting for you with your EB number. You cant be a minion forever.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

How long do we expect this thread to go until someone requests for it to be deleted? Probably til we all have gotten information, entertainment.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> How long do we expect this thread to go until someone requests for it to be deleted? Probably til we all have gotten information, entertainment.


Thanks to a friend I have saved Page 16. Just in case the claim is made that no insults were ever thrown our way (which has happened)


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Since you opened the door on this. Not long ago a member started a topic on hats and invited members to post photographs of hats. One of the hats was an adorable little preemie, "Charlie Brown" hat. Amy had to rush in and make fun of that hat with very mean comments. She even re-posted the little hat to make sure there was no confusion as to which hat and member she belittled. Why? Not a single poster had mentioned her name or anything about her. If you are going to berate people over "bitching", don't leave her out.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Wasn't it just darling? The "attack" was one of the most mean spirited I have ever witnessed. It (the attack) came out of nowhere and I'm still scratching my head over it. I'll not forget that anytime soon.


None of us will, nor will any of the dozens upon dozens of members that she has subjected to the same treatment.

What those who are singing praises and jumping to defend don't realize is that you must keep praising, and must never disagree with anything she posts.

Once you do, she will waste no time and either:

A. Edit her post to try and make you look like an idiot, or

B. If the time allowed for edit has past, you will get a snarky public reply and/or nasty private message from her.

If you don't lie belly up in surrender you will be mocked, belittled and bullied.

My mistake? I saw what she was doing to others and called her on it. I have been called names by her, mocked by her, and belittled by her.

I have never had an issue with anyone on here ... until I could stay silent no longer while others suffered at her maliciously typing fingers.

Gigi


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> None of us will, nor will any of the dozens upon dozens of members that she has subjected to the same treatment.
> 
> What those who are singing praises and jumping to defend don't realize is that you must keep praising, and must never disagree with anything she posts.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

CC Cange said:


> I have the ChiaoGoo Twist 5 inch Red Lace complete set for about 2 years and have not had a cable problem.
> 
> Happy New Year mopgenorth!


Hi Amy. I hope you have a very happy and healthy New Year.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

CC Cange said:


> Oh what a beautiful little hat. What an excellent knitter you are.
> 
> Happy New Year to you chrisjac.


On Page 16 you said something different. What's up with that?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

CC Cange said:


> Oh what a beautiful little hat. What an excellent knitter you are.
> 
> Happy New Year to you chrisjac.


What a sweet little Troll you are. I'll never as good as you, don't you know.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

CC Cange said:


> I have the ChiaoGoo Twist 5 inch Red Lace complete set for about 2 years and have not had a cable problem.
> 
> Happy New Year mopgenorth!


Hi Amy! Nothing better to do this evening? I thought for sure you'd be working on the blog, or getting ready for the New Year's festivities. No matter, have yourself a great evening, and a Happy New Year! Don't forget now, we're all waiting to see that personal knitting blog of yours. ;-)


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

loriadams said:


> That is the cutest little hat, isn't it? :thumbup:


Cutest little troll, don't you think?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Hi Amy! Nothing better to do this evening? I thought for sure you'd be working on the blog, or getting ready for the New Year's festivities. No matter, have yourself a great evening, and a Happy New Year! Don't forget now, we're all waiting to see that personal knitting blog of yours. ;-)


She claims to be living with 7 people and two dogs, I guess no party tonight.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:lol: So predictable. :roll: :lol: Whether it is AK or VL.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Cutest little troll, don't you think?


Ok, call me gullible! I stand by my cutest hat comment though! Growing up I absolutely loved Charlie Brown.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> None of us will, nor will any of the dozens upon dozens of members that she has subjected to the same treatment.
> 
> What those who are singing praises and jumping to defend don't realize is that you must keep praising, and must never disagree with anything she posts.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have enjoyed the needle talk, as I would like to get some new interchangeables and had looked at ChaiGoo, but now I've more research to do.

I wondered if this reminds you of someone that really likes to photoshop


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I have enjoyed the needle talk, as I would like to get some new interchangeables and had looked at ChaiGoo, but now I've more research to do.
> 
> I wondered if this reminds you of someone that really likes to photoshop


Twinsie!


----------



## Queeh Fluffy (Jun 16, 2015)

books said:


> UUUMMMM.... I was enjoying the topic except for the schoolmarm scolding. Thanks to everybody for all the answers to my questions. Good Night.


I'm with you Books. Good Night and Go Pack!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lkb850 said:


> I got the connectors for my Boye set and it only works with the very smallest needles. I can't use my connectors and cables with size 5, 6, 7 and 8, so I bought a chiagoo set (I know I am spelling that incorrectly... sorry) Now I just hope the cables don't break! I still like my Kollage needles but they are not interchangeable.


I'm guessing you didn't also buy the Boye Adapters. They seem to no longer be available from Simplicity, but are still available at: http://www.doveoriginalstrims.com/knitting-needle-adapter-boye/

For more info that you ever imagined on this hybridization:
The first post I saw about it: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366359-1.html
The second - with clear photos: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-318879-1.html

And my contribution: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366359-1.html

If it works with your #2 tips, bless your stars. It did not work on one pair of mine; I shipped them off to a Ravelry member who was looking for them. It does work on the other sets' #2s. Very strange though. I'd need to consult a tool and dye maker to find out the reason(s) for that anomaly. Since the one I knew has retired, that's out. 

Have fun!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Ok, call me gullible! I stand by my cutest hat comment though! Growing up I absolutely loved Charlie Brown.


I just received a little CB soft doll from one of my old friends.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I just received a little CB soft doll from one of my old friends.


Oh, lucky you!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

books said:


> Another question.... what is the positive to having sharp points? And the different metals.... any real difference between aluminum and stainless?


Other than weight ...
The Boye needles' anodized aluminium surface has a tad more grippiness than the ChiaoGoo stainless steel.

I believe all of today's metal needles - in the larger sizes - are hollow to reduce the weight. Being hollow may also make the shaft less prone to bending - thinking about straight (single and double pointed) needles here. I've never bent or seen a bent interchangeable tip.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> With the Grinch jumping in


Pulease.. Don't compare the dear Grinch.. To such a vile creature..after all..HE did find his heart!!! HERS is STILL two sizes to small...

I used capitals, because I ..well..you know..


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Pulease.. Don't compare the dear Grinch.. To such a vile creature..after all..HE did find his heart!!! HERS is STILL two sizes to small...
> 
> I used capitals, because I ..well..you know..


I couldn't think of anything else at that moment. A million forgive me, forgive me,


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> I couldn't think of anything else at that moment. A million forgive me, forgive me,


Well..under one condition..you post where to get that CB hat!!

Always disliked CB but identify with Woodstock 😁😁😁


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh meant to add...YKW is a poop face!! Feeling mature tonight&#128520;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Happy New Year!!!


Same to you and everyone - have a safe one, too! :thumbup:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Aack I remember that. maybe its stranded knitting , definitely NOT fairisle in any case............ toodle-hoo I am off to go and join the Charlie Brown Hat band... la, la, la la...lala


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Well..under one condition..you post where to get that CB hat!!
> 
> Always disliked CB but identify with Woodstock 😁😁😁


On the cesspool, we posted the pattern and we're all making one for the hospitals


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Oh meant to add...YKW is a poop face!! Feeling mature tonight😈😅😅


Well said! Happy New Year sweet friend!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> My little hat remains in my memory.


Such a sweet little hat for the preemie ward.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> None of us will, nor will any of the dozens upon dozens of members that she has subjected to the same treatment.
> 
> What those who are singing praises and jumping to defend don't realize is that you must keep praising, and must never disagree with anything she posts.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

OK, ok. The complaints ...about you know who....on this thread just took me by surprised. This happened while reading a thread about needles. I really dont care who starts the thread. Found needle information and wanted to read more and then here comes the comments on person starting thread. Why give us all the history about a person some of you do not like, trust or want to read? Ok, now we are enlightened. Thanks ...and I will leave it here.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Well said! Happy New Year sweet friend!


Happy New Year to you, you were the second person I "met" here and will always be cherished!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Other than weight ...
> The Boye needles' anodized aluminium surface has a tad more grippiness than the ChiaoGoo stainless steel.
> 
> I believe all of today's metal needles - in the larger sizes - are hollow to reduce the weight. Being hollow may also make the shaft less prone to bending - thinking about straight (single and double pointed) needles here. I've never bent or seen a bent interchangeable tip.


You never met my mother! I swear she could have knit with Rea-bar and bent it! When my mother passed away, my dad gave me all of her and my grandmother's needles. Thank God she had not used my grandmother's often. As for Mom's needles..my son used "flex cuffs" and banded the needles to the uprights of steel shelving units, left them that way for at least a month before the "dip" in the needles finally vanished.

My mother had a grip like nothing I've ever seen or felt since. She was a very petite woman with light bones and build. I swear I still have marks on my upper arms from when she'd latch onto me and pull me along the EL platforms. That woman could have pulled a full garbage truck through Brooklyn with one hand!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I have enjoyed the needle talk, as I would like to get some new interchangeables and had looked at ChaiGoo, but now I've more research to do.
> 
> I wondered if this reminds you of someone that really likes to photoshop


Judith Light - looks like she is trying too hard to hang on to her youth, which is really too bad because she's a great actress. Love her in Transparent!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Morning Mo, feeling any better today, happy new year to you


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Morning Mo, feeling any better today, happy new year to you


Thanks Maryann! Feeling better and better everyday!

Happy New Year to you too! Looking forward to a very "enlightened" year!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Thanks Maryann! Feeling better and better everyday!
> 
> Happy New Year to you too! Looking forward to a very "enlightened" year!


Mo, I am glad you are doing better.
I love your new avatar. I can relate.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Thanks Maryann! Feeling better and better everyday!
> 
> Happy New Year to you too! Looking forward to a very "enlightened" year!


Hey,Hey Mo! Starting the New Year with a dance----Brilliant!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi Mo, Happy New Year to you, glad you are feeling better!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, it looks like some deletions happened last night. The ugliness continues. I thought the New Year would bring about a kindness that wasn't there before. 
No problem, I have copies, as well as others. I will post it whenever I see the need. Thanks, Amy, you've confirmed the type of person you are and plan to be.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Well, it looks like some deletions happened last night. The ugliness continues. I thought the New Year would bring about a kindness that wasn't there before.
> No problem, I have copies, as well as others. I will post it whenever I see the need. Thanks, Amy, you've confirmed the type of person you are and plan to be.


I hadn't caught that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Well, it looks like some deletions happened last night. The ugliness continues. I thought the New Year would bring about a kindness that wasn't there before.
> No problem, I have copies, as well as others. I will post it whenever I see the need. Thanks, Amy, you've confirmed the type of person you are and plan to be.


... Think this is appropriate.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Well, it looks like some deletions happened last night. The ugliness continues. I thought the New Year would bring about a kindness that wasn't there before.
> No problem, I have copies, as well as others. I will post it whenever I see the need. Thanks, Amy, you've confirmed the type of person you are and plan to be.


Those that matter know the truth CJ :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Those that matter know the truth CJ :thumbup:


Ignoring the truth and hoping others do the same, is a sad and pitiful thing .


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> ... Think this is appropriate.


Some are incapable of apologizing for anything they do.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Ignoring the truth and hoping others do the same, is a sad and pitiful thing .


You are correct


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Judith Light - looks like she is trying too hard to hang on to her youth, which is really too bad because she's a great actress. Love her in Transparent!


There is a similarity between her picture and YKW and I said, "remind you of someone who photoshops".


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

chickkie said:


> There is a similarity between her picture and YKW and I said, "remind you of someone who photoshops".


She should look so good


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> She should look so good


 :XD:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Cj..she is despicable! Who didn't know it would disappear? Anyone that saw it, already read it, witnessed it and will now have to draw a conclusion of their own, how that fete of mysteriously disappearing happened. It will also bring to their attention, that dear YKW, did have topics, posts etc deleted or removed. It will cast doubts as to YKW denial of being a nasty, rude, vile creature.

I said it before, and say it again..SHE is her own worse enemy!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Well, it looks like some deletions happened last night. The ugliness continues. I thought the New Year would bring about a kindness that wasn't there before.
> No problem, I have copies, as well as others. I will post it whenever I see the need. Thanks, Amy, you've confirmed the type of person you are and plan to be.


I saved a copy too. Never know when it will come in handy. :XD:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

cah said:


> I saved a copy too. Never know when it will come in handy. :XD:


I think a few of us have that one and a few other corkers.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Ignoring the truth and hoping others do the same, is a sad and pitiful thing .


Pretend not to see and hear makes everything OK with some.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Cj..she is despicable! Who didn't know it would disappear? Anyone that saw it, already read it, witnessed it and will now have to draw a conclusion of their own, how that fete of mysteriously disappearing happened. It will also bring to their attention, that dear YKW, did have topics, posts etc deleted or removed. It will cast doubts as to YKW denial of being a nasty, rude, vile creature.
> 
> I said it before, and say it again..SHE is her own worse enemy!


This old broad is now adept at Microsoft snipping tool. Forever saved.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> I think a few of us have that one and a few other corkers.


Corkers! Perfect word - one that I am going to appropriate for my own use bwaahaahaa! Those ladies in my office aren't going to know where I got my new vocabulary!


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> This old broad is now adept at Microsoft snipping tool. Forever saved.


See - old broads CAN learn new tricks :twisted:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Corkers! Perfect word - one that I am going to appropriate for my own use bwaahaahaa! Those ladies in my office aren't going to know where I got my new vocabulary!


That one is saved for future use.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

loriadams said:


> See - old broads CAN learn new tricks :twisted:


YKW doesn't realize you don't want to p**s one off.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> YKW doesn't realize you don't want to p**s one off.


Your attention needed here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-381048-1.html


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Your attention needed here:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-381048-1.html


Nothing like an EB friend letting the KP folk know what's going on.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You'll be bi-lingual before you know it!! 


loriadams said:


> Corkers! Perfect word - one that I am going to appropriate for my own use bwaahaahaa! Those ladies in my office aren't going to know where I got my new vocabulary!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Nothing like an EB friend letting the KP folk know what's going on.


Can you post the link to yesterday's thread along with the hat thread?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

There are a few KP members asking to see it on another thread. 


cindye6556 said:


> Can you post the link to yesterday's thread along with the hat thread?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Can you post the link to yesterday's thread along with the hat thread?


The original hat thread where the attack began:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373622-1.html. That attack was also deleted.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Its so funny that some people can have things deleted, the truth hurts, but we know deep down what type of person has posts deleted, if that was me I would be so embarrassed that I would never show my face again with all the things one person does and says on KP.
We will still knit and donate our Charlie Brown hats to a good cause who we know will appreciate them without criticising them.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> The original hat thread where the attack began:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373622-1.html. That attack was also deleted.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373622-16.html#8272339
Her reply to you, which has not been deleted - yet.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

loriadams said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373622-16.html#8272339
> Her reply to you, which has not been deleted - yet.


Thanks Lori, Snipping Tool to the rescue!


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

I just had one of mine break at the same place. I was doing magic loop with them and I'm not sure they are flexible enough for that


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

JoyceLofton said:


> I just had one of mine break at the same place. I was doing magic loop with them and I'm not sure they are flexible enough for that


They are my favorite cords for Magic Loop--plenty flexible in my opinion. Are you using a long enough cord?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> They are my favorite cords for Magic Loop--plenty flexible in my opinion. Are you using a long enough cord?


 :thumbup: they have to be long enough to have a loop at either end of the knitting.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

books said:


> Speaking of needles.... just out of curiosity, are there any made in USA?


http://www.dyakcraft.com


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Ah, but the wait. Some of us need, no have to have immediate satisfaction.


Haste seems to make waste. Excellent things are worth waiting for.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

RandyPandy said:


> I have the Chiagoo interchangeables and love them, they are a pleasure to knit with. My Knit Picks Harmony needles broke twice, but they were replaced and so far, so good. Now I'm looking for a set of short tip interchangeables and looked at the dyakcraft...wow!!!!!


Wow is right. Excellent tools cost money.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> I'm sure you must include everyone's inappropriate comments then - not just the one or two you select that aren't brown-nosing like some here on KP!


Don't run her off it would break my heart.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

maisyb said:


> Not sure why and I just became aware of it recently, but Amy is apparently a target of some crap - I'm guessing it stems from jealousy. I look forward to her posts and her knowledge and I'm glad she continues despite the petty nastines.... Look beyond it and don't let them get the best of you.


Have you been on the space station? See when I joined. She's been this way since then. I can't speak about before.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Who's dragging?????? You're not forced to read posts - read the bits you want to and move over the ones you don't.
> 
> If you'd done a bit of research, I believe your opinion would be a lot different - unless, of course, you're of a similar ilk.
> 
> :thumbdown:


All our handles are prominently displayed for others enjoyment or not. WTF is the problem?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> With the Grinch jumping in


His sister already did......


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Wow is right. Excellent tools cost money.


Agree with that. I'm saving my change, looking at those. Maybe I'll still be able to knit if I'm ever ready to invest that much. Meantime, I'll use what I have.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> Agree with that. I'm saving my change, looking at those. Maybe I'll still be able to knit if I'm ever ready to invest that much. Meantime, I'll use what I have.


Remember I am still working and making fine money. If I have the money I've worked hard for I spend it if not I don't. I bought 4 sets of 850 thread count queen size sheets this past week. $25 for each set. I will put them away in space bags for retirement. I want to work through my 68th year. I will be 65 in March. So I want to have at least 10 years of non parishables on hand when I finally retire. I'm working towards that every week. I am frugal in other ways.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Remember I am still working and making fine money. If I have the money I've worked hard for I spend it if not I don't. I bought 4 sets of 850 thread count queen size sheets this past week. $25 for each set. I will put them away in space bags for retirement. I want to work through my 68th year. I will be 65 in March. So I want to have at least 10 years of non parishables on hand when I finally retire. I'm working towards that every week. I am frugal in other ways.


Wasn't meant as a criticism, hope you didn't take it that way. I'm already retired, wasn't really ready, but DH had major medical problems. Like you, if we want it, and have the money, we get it. BTW, have you felt/tried bamboo sheets? Very very soft, smooth, and comfy.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> Wasn't meant as a criticism, hope you didn't take it that way. I'm already retired, wasn't really ready, but DH had major medical problems. Like you, if we want it, and have the money, we get it. BTW, have you felt/tried bamboo sheets? Very very soft, smooth, and comfy.


I didn't think you were critical. Just that I sometimes want to explain so others who are struggling don't think I am bragging. KWIM. 850 thread count are pretty nice. Never tried bamboo. I do like Clovers though. LOL


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I didn't think you were critical. Just that I sometimes want to explain so others who are struggling don't think I am bragging. KWIM. 850 thread count are pretty nice. Never tried bamboo. I do like Clovers though. LOL


Explaining is nice. Didn't take it as bragging, unlike some who do...brag,that is, not take it as you bragging. Does that make any sense? I think I'm getting sleepy, should just call it a night.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> Explaining is nice. Didn't take it as bragging, unlike some who do...brag,that is, not take it as you bragging. Does that make any sense? I think I'm getting sleepy, should just call it a night.


Well I do understand when people can't buy things. I remember cashing in soda bottles to buy supper for my kids. Not fun.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Well I do understand when people can't buy things. I remember cashing in soda bottles to buy supper for my kids. Not fun.


Amen, my friend!!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Well I do understand when people can't buy things. I remember cashing in soda bottles to buy supper for my kids. Not fun.


Winding Road, I've read about your plan for your retirement... I would love to have stuff squirreled away like you do... Also believe in stocking up... but where do you store it all? Do you set aside x amount of money each week from your budget?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

books said:


> Winding Road, I've read about your plan for your retirement... I would love to have stuff squirreled away like you do... Also believe in stocking up... but where do you store it all? Do you set aside x amount of money each week from your budget?


I have one closet over my stairs. Not sure why it's there. LOL Has a rod up top and further back in it. The Jolly Green Giant probably couldn't hang clothes there so I store britta filters, garbage bags ( I have about 1k of them) t.p., laundry detergent, swifter pads. In my small bedroom closet I have a very big box with, pump hand soap, q-tips, toothpaste, deodorant,shampoo, etc. When something is on sale I buy in quantity. I used to go to BJ's but found their prices aren't that much savings. There I would spend around $600 to "stock up". I haven't bought t.p. until recently. I believe the last time I bought it was in 2011. I may have some $$$ in retirement but I have to wonder what these things will cost. I'd rather have the stuff on hand than have to pay out the wahzoo for it. KWIM. I also have towels, those sheets, turtle necks, sweatpants, underwear squirreled away in space bags. I like the electric toothbrushes so I think that is gonna be on my list of sale items.

In retirement I want to be able to go see my boys in Baltimore, eat, knit, quilt, read, maybe join a theatre group, and keep warm. So I don't want to pay $$$ for things I can afford now much easier.

My ultimate plan is to have 10 years of non parishables on hand when I retire. I will be 65 in March and plan to work through my 68th year. When I turn 66 I will look at my ex's SS and mine and decide which would be better for me to take at that time. I will continue to work full time. The SS will be taxed but what is left from that will be a "raise" so to speak and I will plow that into my condo. My son is leasing a hybrid Ford. I loved it. In retirement that's what I plan to do. New cars now have a lease of 7 years. My 2004 SUV is paid off so I'll run that until it dies. If the stock market looks good at that time I will plow some of that money into NASDAQ. And start buying dividend bearing options.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I have one closet over my stairs. Not sure why it's there. LOL Has a rod up top and further back in it. The Jolly Green Giant probably couldn't hang clothes there so I store britta filters, garbage bags ( I have about 1k of them) t.p., laundry detergent, swifter pads. In my small bedroom closet I have a very big box with, pump hand soap, q-tips, toothpaste, deodorant,shampoo, etc. When something is on sale I buy in quantity. I used to go to BJ's but found their prices aren't that much savings. There I would spend around $600 to "stock up". I haven't bought t.p. until recently. I believe the last time I bought it was in 2011. I may have some $$$ in retirement but I have to wonder what these things will cost. I'd rather have the stuff on hand than have to pay out the wahzoo for it. KWIM. I also have towels, those sheets, turtle necks, sweatpants, underwear squirreled away in space bags. I like the electric toothbrushes so I think that is gonna be on my list of sale items.
> 
> In retirement I want to be able to go see my boys in Baltimore, eat, knit, quilt, read, maybe join a theatre group, and keep warm. So I don't want to pay $$$ for things I can afford now much easier.
> 
> My ultimate plan is to have 10 years of non parishables on hand when I retire. I will be 65 in March and plan to work through my 68th year. When I turn 66 I will look at my ex's SS and mine and decide which would be better for me to take at that time. I will continue to work full time. The SS will be taxed but what is left from that will be a "raise" so to speak and I will plow that into my condo. My son is leasing a hybrid Ford. I loved it. In retirement that's what I plan to do. New cars now have a lease of 7 years. My 2004 SUV is paid off so I'll run that until it dies. If the stock market looks good at that time I will plow some of that money into NASDAQ. And start buying dividend bearing options.


Wonderful planning. I think we all need to be aware of every penny in preparation for retirement. It is not always as great as we think it is going to be. The financial change when we retire, can be really, really hard. I was forced to retire and now watch my budget very closely. I think some people think that SS is going to take care of them and they can just enjoy retirement, without any worries. Most of the time that just doesn't happen. I think you have really thought things through and, in the end, that is sure to pay off for you. Applause for you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lil rayma said:


> Wonderful planning. I think we all need to be aware of every penny in preparation for retirement. It is not always as great as we think it is going to be. The financial change when we retire, can be really, really hard. I was forced to retire and now watch my budget very closely. I think some people think that SS is going to take care of them and they can just enjoy retirement, without any worries. Most of the time that just doesn't happen. I think you have really thought things through and, in the end, that is sure to pay off for you. Applause for you.


I have a fair amount in a 403b and my 401k, some stocks, a small Roth IRA etc. I bought a nice plan that pays ME $1k on day one and $100/day when in the hospital. Pays to me. Also, pays someone who comes to be with me $50/day. Plus I have BC/BS and just got my Medicare Part A (hospitalization) card on Thursday. Doesn't go into effect until March. I also have short term disability at work and over 250 hours of extended leave pay. So I'm pretty much set in that department. I just don't see the need to spend every dime now when I can be ready for the lean days ahead. Why not buy NP's and have them just in case. And when the snow is blowing I can stay warm inside and not have to run out for t.p. LOL

P.S long term disability insurance is free through my company.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very sound plans WR. I also applaud your planning.
Hubs and I want to make sure our retirement goes well and this is why we owe no one. I drive a paid for inexpensive vehicle. We are 59 and 58 but a lot of planning has gone into the amount of money needed for retirement. We have set ourselves up for the later years. Our sound investments throughout the years have been fruitful. Real estate as we have taught our sons is always a sound investment. Yes, dealing with managing property is work but heck what isn't.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Very sound plans WR. I also applaud your planning.
> Hubs and I want to make sure our retirement goes well and this is why we owe no one. I drive a paid for inexpensive vehicle. We are 59 and 58 but a lot of planning has gone into the amount of money needed for retirement. We have set ourselves up for the later years. Our sound investments throughout the years have been fruitful. Real estate as we have taught our sons is always a sound investment. Yes, dealing with managing property is work but heck what isn't.


Here's a hint you've probably already used. I mark every thing I open to see how long it lasts. Dishwashing pods, laundry detergent. etc.

This year I put in new French doors to my deck. And a new furnace.2 new toilets, hot water heater, and garbage disposal. I have the kit to do my kitchen cabinets ( painting them) and I have all newer appliances. Might replace my dishwasher maybe not. I need to replace sky lights, glaze the bath tub, kitchen counters re-done. And in the spring take out all carpet and replace with bamboo or laminate. Then I should be all remodeled. I have painted the ceilings, walls, doors, and wood work. Getting to look pretty good around here.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I have a fair amount in a 403b and my 401k, some stocks, a small Roth IRA etc. I bought a nice plan that pays ME $1k on day one and $100/day when in the hospital. Pays to me. Also, pays someone who comes to be with me $50/day. Plus I have BC/BS and just got my Medicare Part A (hospitalization) card on Thursday. Doesn't go into effect until March. I also have short term disability at work and over 250 hours of extended leave pay. So I'm pretty much set in that department. I just don't see the need to spend every dime now when I can be ready for the lean days ahead. Why not buy NP's and have them just in case. And when the snow is blowing I can stay warm inside and not have to run out for t.p. LOL
> 
> P.S long term disability insurance is free through my company.


WR, great planning and Kiddos to you, but you would have to pay me more than 50.00 a day to be with you. :XD:


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Very sound plans WR. I also applaud your planning.
> Hubs and I want to make sure our retirement goes well and this is why we owe no one. I drive a paid for inexpensive vehicle. We are 59 and 58 but a lot of planning has gone into the amount of money needed for retirement. We have set ourselves up for the later years. Our sound investments throughout the years have been fruitful. Real estate as we have taught our sons is always a sound investment. Yes, dealing with managing property is work but heck what isn't.


Planning ahead is the way to go. I think that it wouldn't hurt to have a course in high school about financial planning for the future. It is never too early.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Here's a hint you've probably already used. I mark every thing I open to see how long it lasts. Dishwashing pods, laundry detergent. etc.
> 
> This year I put in new French doors to my deck. And a new furnace.2 new toilets, hot water heater, and garbage disposal. I have the kit to do my kitchen cabinets ( painting them) and I have all newer appliances. Might replace my dishwasher maybe not. I need to replace sky lights, glaze the bath tub, kitchen counters re-done. And in the spring take out all carpet and replace with bamboo or laminate. Then I should be all remodeled. I have painted the ceilings, walls, doors, and wood work. Getting to look pretty good around here.


Great ideas. It may be hard work to do all you do, but it will sure pay off in the end.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Very sound plans WR. I also applaud your planning.
> Hubs and I want to make sure our retirement goes well and this is why we owe no one. I drive a paid for inexpensive vehicle. We are 59 and 58 but a lot of planning has gone into the amount of money needed for retirement. We have set ourselves up for the later years. Our sound investments throughout the years have been fruitful. Real estate as we have taught our sons is always a sound investment. Yes, dealing with managing property is work but heck what isn't.


You also have been very smart in the way you live to prepare for retirement. :thumbup:


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

lil rayma said:


> Planning ahead is the way to go. I think that it wouldn't hurt to have a course in high school about financial planning for the future. It is never too early.


This should be mandatory in high school. So many college freshman get into serious financial woes it would help tremendously.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lil rayma said:


> Great ideas. It may be hard work to do all you do, but it will sure pay off in the end.


I don't do all of that myself. LOL My carpentry skills are horrendous. But I can paint doors and kitchen cabinets. And I will tear up the carpet and haul it off and the old laminate. The flooring people what to charge to do that. I have put up ceiling fans also. Thank's to my ex I know white to white and black to black. LOL

I had nothing as a kid. I had no teddy bears or dolls. I had a small book of paper dolls if I was lucky. So by God I make my own money now and I will have what I want within reason. So there.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

bostonbean2 said:


> This should be mandatory in high school. So many college freshman get into serious financial woes it would help tremendously.


Totally agree.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

bostonbean2 said:


> WR, great planning and Kiddos to you, but you would have to pay me more than 50.00 a day to be with you. :XD:


Oh I will be intubated when I'm in the hospital. No worries.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Oh I will be intubated when I'm in the hospital. No worries.


Well, in that case the 50 will do. :lol:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

bostonbean2 said:


> Well, in that case the 50 will do. :lol:


I'll clean house before I go in and change the sheets on my bed. Remember I'm only 1/2 mile from the Big Pond............


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Oh I will be intubated when I'm in the hospital. No worries.


You'll still be able to type, right? You usually crack me up!
:lol:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

books said:


> You'll still be able to type, right? You usually crack me up!
> :lol:


By the time I'm hospitalized I hope to have the capability to type with just a wink. Sorta like Stephen Hawking. LOL


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I'll clean house before I go in and change the sheets on my bed. Remember I'm only 1/2 mile from the Big Pond............


Now i feel i would be overpaid for the task.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

bostonbean2 said:


> Now i feel i would be overpaid for the task.


And I know the local lobstermen and the best fried clam shack.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> And I know the local lobstermen and the best fried clam shack.


Best next door neighbors I had in RI and Flo's Clam Shack--Heaven on the beach.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> And I know the local lobstermen and the best fried clam shack.


Haha. That would be payment enough.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Planning ahead is the way to go. I think that it wouldn't hurt to have a course in high school about financial planning for the future. It is never too early.


When in high school I was not ready for that :| 
Hubs and I started planning when we had our first son.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> You also have been very smart in the way you live to prepare for retirement. :thumbup:


Absolutely, never ever lived beyond our means. I do not like payments and avoid them like the plague.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

My Chiaogoo interchangeable came today, with lots of extra cables. I wish I didn't have so many WIPs so I could start something else. Love their packing. The padded envelope had a padded envelope inside it, which had the case and 2 cords and a padded envelope that held the rest of the cords. 

Now to find some way to get rid of Addi piece of crap...size one fixed (supposedly lace tips but totally blunt) 60" cable.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Absolutely, never ever lived beyond our means. I do not like payments and avoid them like the plague.


I'm with you. I do not like debt either, the only personal debt is mortgages on the houses and since we still have the ability to write off the interest, that's okay. We're right behind you in age, 53 and 58 and as we get closer to retirement I get more conscientious about the accounts 😳

In the meantime, like WR, we can buy what we want (within reason). That's why I placed an order with Dyakcraft yesterday (just 2 pairs and cables). Yay! I just have to try those black nickel beauties. I'm trying the violet colored Northern Lights too, just because I can't say "no" to purple needles...

We've had to pinch pennies at times to get where we are, as many have and still do. It's why Amyknits is so stinky...Cashhole!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I'm with you. I do not like debt either, the only personal debt is mortgages on the houses and since we still have the ability to write off the interest, that's okay. We're right behind you in age, 53 and 58 and as we get closer to retirement I get more conscientious about the accounts 😳
> 
> In the meantime, like WR, we can buy what we want (within reason). That's why I placed an order with Dyakcraft yesterday (just 2 pairs and cables). Yay! I just have to try those black nickel beauties. I'm trying the violet colored Northern Lights too, just because I can't say "no" to purple needles...
> 
> We've had to pinch pennies at times to get where we are, as many have and still do. It's why Amyknits is so stinky...Cashhole!


 :thumbup:


----------



## MertieP (Dec 27, 2015)

Katsch said:


> Absolutely, never ever lived beyond our means. I do not like payments and avoid them like the plague.


I agree. When our son was two weeks old the restaurant where my husband was one-third owner burned down and I wasn't able to go back to work yet. He had a college degree and started subbing at schools. We had a mortgage on our home and having a newborn there were times we had to be very selective what groceries we bought. We look back on that and see how far we have come. When our son was in college we paid half of his tuition and he paid half. Fast forward to December 2012, I retired from being a part time legal secretary and my husband retired from being a school administrator in May of 2014. I am 57 and spouse is 58...and have managed quite well. We make menus for the week before grocery shopping, our truck is 2005 and the car is 2009. We are debt free. We do go on vacation, not every year, sometimes we just like a day trip. He has his golf and woodworking and I have my knitting/crocheting and card making. At times we miss a few of our co-workers, but not the stress.

I agree courses need to be taught in high school.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I've shared this before, but seems pertinent here.... a few years ago, my husband was unemployed for quite a long period of time. And suffering from depression. The business I worked for was closing. (I knew about it beforehand and had socked away a decent amount of money due to thrift and hard work) Nevertheless, it was a stressful time. Hopefully, times like that will never come again. We all make choices how we live and we do what we do to live, thrive and survive. Everybody have a happy and healthy and prosperous New Year.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

books said:


> I've shared this before, but seems pertinent here.... a few years ago, my husband was unemployed for quite a long period of time. And suffering from depression. The business I worked for was closing. (I knew about it beforehand and had socked away a decent amount of money due to thrift and hard work) Nevertheless, it was a stressful time. Hopefully, times like that will never come again. We all make choices how we live and we do what we do to live, thrive and survive. Everybody have a happy and healthy and prosperous New Year.


You are so right Maria. Hubs and I have never experienced being without work. Being without a job is a whole another ballgame. We have our own business and have been self employed since 1978 for hubs and around 1981 for me. We have worked many long hours throughout the years but have never been without work. I applaud those who have, as it cannot be an easy time.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

books said:


> I've shared this before, but seems pertinent here.... a few years ago, my husband was unemployed for quite a long period of time. And suffering from depression. The business I worked for was closing. (I knew about it beforehand and had socked away a decent amount of money due to thrift and hard work) Nevertheless, it was a stressful time. Hopefully, times like that will never come again. We all make choices how we live and we do what we do to live, thrive and survive. Everybody have a happy and healthy and prosperous New Year.


So happy for you, that time is in the past. You're a hard worker and you know the value of a dollar.

How are you liking your Chiagoos?


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> They are my favorite cords for Magic Loop--plenty flexible in my opinion. Are you using a long enough cord?


That could have been the problem. I ordered a 50 inch cord to teplace broken one. I was knitting on vacation and had to make do with what I had with me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I have one closet over my stairs. Not sure why it's there. LOL Has a rod up top and further back in it. The Jolly Green Giant probably couldn't hang clothes there so I store britta filters, garbage bags ( I have about 1k of them) t.p., laundry detergent, swifter pads. In my small bedroom closet I have a very big box with, pump hand soap, q-tips, toothpaste, deodorant,shampoo, etc. When something is on sale I buy in quantity. I used to go to BJ's but found their prices aren't that much savings. There I would spend around $600 to "stock up". I haven't bought t.p. until recently. I believe the last time I bought it was in 2011. I may have some $$$ in retirement but I have to wonder what these things will cost. I'd rather have the stuff on hand than have to pay out the wahzoo for it. KWIM. I also have towels, those sheets, turtle necks, sweatpants, underwear squirreled away in space bags. I like the electric toothbrushes so I think that is gonna be on my list of sale items.
> 
> In retirement I want to be able to go see my boys in Baltimore, eat, knit, quilt, read, maybe join a theatre group, and keep warm. So I don't want to pay $$$ for things I can afford now much easier.
> 
> My ultimate plan is to have 10 years of non parishables on hand when I retire. I will be 65 in March and plan to work through my 68th year. When I turn 66 I will look at my ex's SS and mine and decide which would be better for me to take at that time. I will continue to work full time. The SS will be taxed but what is left from that will be a "raise" so to speak and I will plow that into my condo. My son is leasing a hybrid Ford. I loved it. In retirement that's what I plan to do. New cars now have a lease of 7 years. My 2004 SUV is paid off so I'll run that until it dies. If the stock market looks good at that time I will plow some of that money into NASDAQ. And start buying dividend bearing options.


I bow to your ability to plan so well! If we're OK financially, it's through sheer dumb luck, not by dint of good planning. 
It was fun though to buy our last car with cash instead of financing it. Saved a bundle too. In the _very_ tiny print, they gave a $1500 discount if it's paid in full at time of purchase.  I'm guessing not too many folks actually sit down and read those reams of small print.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Planning ahead is the way to go. I think that it wouldn't hurt to have a course in high school about financial planning for the future. It is never too early.


You mean your school didn't? 
In the private grammar school I was sent to, our math classes included basic budgeting from about grade 3 on up, and in 12th grade (NYC public school system), there was a *mandatory* half-year economics class. No graduation without having worked your way through it. 
Of course, they didn't include all the various means we have today for socking money away and investing, but it was a good basis.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> You never met my mother! I swear she could have knit with Rea-bar and bent it! When my mother passed away, my dad gave me all of her and my grandmother's needles. Thank God she had not used my grandmother's often. As for Mom's needles..my son used "flex cuffs" and banded the needles to the uprights of steel shelving units, left them that way for at least a month before the "dip" in the needles finally vanished.
> 
> My mother had a grip like nothing I've ever seen or felt since. She was a very petite woman with light bones and build. I swear I still have marks on my upper arms from when she'd latch onto me and pull me along the EL platforms. That woman could have pulled a full garbage truck through Brooklyn with one hand!


Straight needles - long, short and double-pointed; plastic or metal - do bend in some knitters' hands. My own grip was such that plastic needles tended to break instead of just bending.
My grandmother had three pairs of knitting needles. The finest, US#1, are straight, but they're steel-cored transparent dark green plastic. I've used them with no problem. The other ones are an early plastic (pre-WWII) and are so bent ... almost to a right-angle! I've never attempted to use them; I just keep them, because they were hers. 
I have lots of interchangeable sets - bought new, gifted, or bought second-hand. I have received a few tips that Godzilla had overtightened into uselessness, but other than that, I've never yet seen a bent tip for an interchangeable. I'm pretty sure my grandmother never even _saw_ any interchangeables, though the Boye was marketed through Sears a few years before her death. She hadn't done any knitting since the war, other than to show me the basics. She was happier with a sewing machine.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I bow to your ability to plan so well! If we're OK financially, it's through sheer dumb luck, not by dint of good planning.
> It was fun though to buy our last car with cash instead of financing it. Saved a bundle too. In the _very_ tiny print, they gave a $1500 discount if it's paid in full at time of purchase.  I'm guessing not too many folks actually sit down and read those reams of small print.


This plan only really took shape about 5 years ago. I've been saving from work for about 25 years. Just to show how money can ( still) grow I have not contributed to the 403b since 2000 but have made $1K+ each year since then, as I left 25% of the total amount saved in a guaranteed 5% fund. Wooot... So I've made about $18k in 15 years not bad for having ZERO contributions to the fund. No I didn't roll it over. Why would I at that rate. LOL


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> ... Think this is appropriate.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Katsch said:


> You are so right Maria. Hubs and I have never experienced being without work. Being without a job is a whole another ballgame. We have our own business and have been self employed since 1978 for hubs and around 1981 for me. We have worked many long hours throughout the years but have never been without work. I applaud those who have, as it cannot be an easy time.


Yes indeed!!! I'm so grateful for the opportunities I've had to be my own boss and live my life the way I choose. I've been self-employed since the 1990s - it's required me to keep up with with what's hot and what's not and I've "reinvented" myself and my business all along the way. When the technology advanced to the point to where I have had to join in and redirect, it brought out both the best and the worst of me - fortunately the worst was changeable! Even now as I look forward to "retirement" there are so many new opportunities coming along that excite me, I may not ever retire completely, unless I'm forced (medically) to someday have to do that. I honestly enjoy all the hard work and I'm proud of my successes. I'm also really hopeful that keeping going will help me fight off my gene pool laden with the big A and Parkinson's diseases.


----------



## Dot700 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mo, it sounds as though you have completely recovered from your sickness - I am so happy for you. Your post reveals your positive attitude and I hope things continue to progress for you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I bow to your ability to plan so well! If we're OK financially, it's through sheer dumb luck, not by dint of good planning.
> It was fun though to buy our last car with cash instead of financing it. Saved a bundle too. In the _very_ tiny print, they gave a $1500 discount if it's paid in full at time of purchase.  I'm guessing not too many folks actually sit down and read those reams of small print.


No they do not but certainly should :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Yes indeed!!! I'm so grateful for the opportunities I've had to be my own boss and live my life the way I choose. I've been self-employed since the 1990s - it's required me to keep up with with what's hot and what's not and I've "reinvented" myself and my business all along the way. When the technology advanced to the point to where I have had to join in and redirect, it brought out both the best and the worst of me - fortunately the worst was changeable! Even now as I look forward to "retirement" there are so many new opportunities coming along that excite me, I may not ever retire completely, unless I'm forced (medically) to someday have to do that. I honestly enjoy all the hard work and I'm proud of my successes. I'm also really hopeful that keeping going will help me fight off my gene pool laden with the big A and Parkinson's diseases.


Sounds just about right Mo. I doubt hubs and I will ever fully retire but enough to enjoy the next phase of our life. Good luck my friend!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Dot700 said:


> Mo, it sounds as though you have completely recovered from your sickness - I am so happy for you. Your post reveals your positive attitude and I hope things continue to progress for you.


Thanks Dot! I'm feeling better everyday, although the doctor told me it will take a little time before I'm 100% - but as long as I don't go backwards it's all good! Thanks for your well wishes!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I worked until I was 68 also. Might have gone longer, but the company reorganized some jobs and I got a severance payout I couldn't pass up to retire then. Got paid a week's pay for each year I was there with insurance at the subsidized rate, then at the COBRA rate for another year and a half.

I am fortunate that my DH is still around and in reasonable health. Believe me, we work at staying healthy despite our aches and pains. We keep on having fun for as long as we can.

Hope your retirement in a few years brings you as much over all happiness and I have had so far.



WindingRoad said:


> Remember I am still working and making fine money. If I have the money I've worked hard for I spend it if not I don't. I bought 4 sets of 850 thread count queen size sheets this past week. $25 for each set. I will put them away in space bags for retirement. I want to work through my 68th year. I will be 65 in March. So I want to have at least 10 years of non parishables on hand when I finally retire. I'm working towards that every week. I am frugal in other ways.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

We had times like that, too. When we moved into this house decades ago we spent everything for the down payment and the move, and were paycheck to paycheck and Kraft mac and cheese for supper for quite a while. Things were really tight, and when I was able to get a decent job to supplement our income and we didn't have money worries any more, we really appreciated it. We have never splurged, anyway. Grew up in a family involved in clothing manufacturing, so the mind set was "Never buy retail". Except for a 1965 Valiant after the '66 models came out, we never have bought a brand new car. That car lasted us over 300,000 miles and about 32 years before it went the way of the One Hoss Shay.



WindingRoad said:


> Well I do understand when people can't buy things. I remember cashing in soda bottles to buy supper for my kids. Not fun.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Everybody needs a class in practical living. How to sew on a button. How to read food labels. How to balance a checkbook. How to change a faucet washer. We all know what it takes.

I have known too many brilliant academics who can't find their rears in the dark with a flashlight and a GPS. Don't know whether you can teach street smarts or common sense. Seems people have to grow up seeing that in action and just absorbing the skills.



bostonbean2 said:


> This should be mandatory in high school. So many college freshman get into serious financial woes it would help tremendously.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Everybody needs a class in practical living. How to sew on a button. How to read food labels. How to balance a checkbook. How to change a faucet washer. We all know what it takes. ...


Both parents working in too many families _may_ be why kids manage to graduate high school without knowing those practical things. Or maybe the parents just don't bother.

When my kids were small, I made them read the ingredients on anything they wanted me to buy in the supermarket. My rule was that 'sugar' had to be after the first three ingredients, or the product stayed on the shelf. They learned to read food labels this way. 
Unless the faucet is old, no one needs to learn to change the washers anymore; the new faucets are washerless. I am hoping to change my few remaining washer-faucets to washerless.

Checkbook? Is there still one in _your_ handbag? I know there isn't in mine; plastic and online banking have all but replaced the personal check. I'll never use up the ones I have. What kids need to learn now is to make secure passwords for their online banking and to have a bank account with online banking from as young as possible.

I also taught both kids to sew on their own buttons; if nothing else, it taught them to respect the buttons and not _rip_ their shirts/sweaters/coats open!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, I still use a check book, and my kids, when in high school, learned how to balance check books, sew on buttons and hem clothing, cook and read labels. Now cleaning is another story.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Becca said:


> Jessica-Jean, I still use a check book, and my kids, when in high school, learned how to balance check books, sew on buttons and hem clothing, cook and read labels. Now cleaning is another story.


Are your kids using a checkbook? Mine are in their 40s now, but I'll bet they don't write checks anymore. I'll ask 'em soon.


----------



## MertieP (Dec 27, 2015)

Jessica-Jean....my husband and I still use a checkbook....no online banking with us. Also, our son and his wife who are in their early 30s use a checkbook. 

Becca...both our son and his wife took basic Home Ec classes, but as far as sewing on a button or mending neither can do that. They bring that to me.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Are your kids using a checkbook? Mine are in their 40s now, but I'll bet they don't write checks anymore. I'll ask 'em soon.


We have to use checks in certain places. SC has a personal property tax that you have to pay on the car every year. You -can- use plastic but they charge you an extra 10% for doing so, same for trying to pay it online. We also have to use a check for property taxes...same deal. I would think knowing you are getting your money for sure, especially with a debit card taking it right out of your bank account would be the better thing to do but then this IS South Carolina.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Are your kids using a checkbook? Mine are in their 40s now, but I'll bet they don't write checks anymore. I'll ask 'em soon.


My oldest does once in awhile my youngest no way. It was his birthday on 12/31 and he was home. I wanted to give him a nice cash gift and he said no a check. I write the check and he took a picture if it with his phone to deposit.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Katsch said:


> My oldest does once in awhile my youngest no way. It was his birthday on 12/31 and he was home. I wanted to give him a nice cash gift and he said no a check. I write the check and he took a picture if it with his phone to deposit.


I don't think any of my three would know how to fill in a check and for me , it is extremely rare that I need to use one. On a slightly different note, recently I was requested to send my fathers stamp collection to my brother. It was an extensive collection and arrived at his home in three sizeable boxes. Great excitement on the part of my nephews, but puzzled faces when the boxes were opened, and an explanation from my brother to their question ' what are stamps and what are they used for!'


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Are your kids using a checkbook? Mine are in their 40s now, but I'll bet they don't write checks anymore. I'll ask 'em soon.


My son is special intel and is a independent contractor consulting with the Army on their computer set up. Had a app on his cell to make a glaze for his ham and still runs a checkbook. OMG I have two. Two different accounts. They problem being when I have a worker ( plumber, carpenter, electrician, etc) I have no way to pay them. $1500-$3000 I don't care to have in cash lying around. I have one for my regular account and another with funds for remodeling. Gets dicey at times.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> I don't think any of my three would know how to fill in a check and for me , it is extremely rare that I need to use one. On a slightly different note, recently I was requested to send my fathers stamp collection to my brother. It was an extensive collection and arrived at his home in three sizeable boxes. Great excitement on the part of my nephews, but puzzled faces when the boxes were opened, and an explanation from my brother to their question ' what are stamps and what are they used for!'


Haha


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, my kids use checkbooks and they're in their 40's. They wouldn't dare charge their accountant's fees or their payment to the IRS.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Katsch said:


> My oldest does once in awhile my youngest no way. It was his birthday on 12/31 and he was home. I wanted to give him a nice cash gift and he said no a check. I write the check and he took a picture if it with his phone to deposit.


Now, _that_ is one thing I haven't yet learned to do with the damned 'smart' phone (too smart for me!). I know at least one bank in Canada is advertizing that it can be done; I don't know about mine. With a branch catercorner from my door, I have no incentive to learn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> My son is special intel and is a independent contractor consulting with the Army on their computer set up. Had a app on his cell to make a glaze for his ham and still runs a checkbook. OMG I have two. Two different accounts. They problem being when I have a worker ( plumber, carpenter, electrician, etc) I have no way to pay them. $1500-$3000 I don't care to have in cash lying around. I have one for my regular account and another with funds for remodeling. Gets dicey at times.


OK. I stand corrected. Folks stateside use more checks than Canadians; I'll bet on that.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Becca said:


> Yes, my kids use checkbooks and they're in their 40's. They wouldn't dare charge their accountant's fees or their payment to the IRS.


Not all plastic is credit. Debit cards = instant transfer of funds between accounts. I file and pay all my taxes online.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not all plastic is credit. Debit cards = instant transfer of funds between accounts. I file and pay all my taxes online.


Oh the dreaded taxes that ruin the spring!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I worked until I was 68 also. Might have gone longer, but the company reorganized some jobs and I got a severance payout I couldn't pass up to retire then. Got paid a week's pay for each year I was there with insurance at the subsidized rate, then at the COBRA rate for another year and a half.
> 
> I am fortunate that my DH is still around and in reasonable health. Believe me, we work at staying healthy despite our aches and pains. We keep on having fun for as long as we can.
> 
> Hope your retirement in a few years brings you as much over all happiness and I have had so far.


---------------------------
Marilyn, I am glad you are able to do the things you wish in retirement. It makes a difference. We saved as much as we could and between his pension and my Government pension we can live on what we get in. We don't spend much, but anything we really want we can get. DH handles our money exceptionally well and it sure helps. 
================
It looks like Winding road is doing a really good job of getting ready for retirement. Planning sure helps. It is a life learning experience to go through a time when you had to scrape to live. It sounds as if she will be well set up. good for her.
================
We still manage to put a small percentage of our income into a savings account for a trip once in awhile, or this month my teeth, etc. It is nice that we don't have to worry every month about our money going far enough to cover the rent and food and gas etc.

Retirement age comes a lot quicker than it seems to have when you were younger - once you retire you have to make do on whatever pensions you have and whatever savings you have managed to save over the years. There are fewer pensions nowadays which really is something younger people have to think about.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Oh the dreaded taxes that ruin the spring!


I am so glad we decided to rent rather than buy. Might cost a bit more per month but our rent is all our cost - as we are in a condo and our landlord pays the condo fees. We were so leery about going this route rather than own a house again, but it was certainly a good move for us. Less worry.

Also if something happens to either of us things are much simpler. We each know exactly where we stand and don't have property to worry about. It works for us.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> We have to use checks in certain places. SC has a personal property tax that you have to pay on the car every year. You -can- use plastic but they charge you an extra 10% for doing so, same for trying to pay it online. We also have to use a check for property taxes...same deal. I would think knowing you are getting your money for sure, especially with a debit card taking it right out of your bank account would be the better thing to do but then this IS South Carolina.


We have a checkbook but only use it for our landlord as we give him post dated cheques for 6 months at a time. He is very good and we don't have to stay the six months if we decide to move and he has agreed to return any cheques.

DH and I use our Debit card and are willing to pay the charges. We only use it for food and purchases, not treats or that kind of thing. We have some of our income put into savings automatically- the rest covers our essentials also extra for different needs such as car insurance or oil changes, our share of our meds, etc. He keeps track of every purchase so we always know exactly how much money we have left during the month. If we have had extra expenses he just transfers some of the amount we put away that month from savings. It works well for us. I know we wouldn't do as well if I handled the money though. I have never told him I needed money ever, that he has even begun to be upset or argue. He knows I don't tell him unless I need it - we are fortunate- in 60 years we have never had a disagreement about money. It all goes into the same pot.


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I am so glad we decided to rent rather than buy. Might cost a bit more per month but our rent is all our cost - as we are in a condo and our landlord pays the condo fees. We were so leery about going this route rather than own a house again, but it was certainly a good move for us. Less worry.
> 
> Also if something happens to either of us things are much simpler. We each know exactly where we stand and don't have property to worry about. It works for us.


We've thought about selling and renting as well, pros and cons, and the thing that sways us is it's paid for so all we pay on it are the taxes and prorated it is cheaper than anything we would live in. We also talk about downsizing (don't need the space we have for the two of us and the occasional visit from out BOU) but the thought of actually doing it -- sorting and packing and staging ..... I just don't wannnaaaa!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mdhh said:


> ... sorting and packing and staging ..... I just don't wannnaaaa!


When we bought this behemoth, I told him it would be my last move before a pine box six-feet under. Too many moves behind me. I just won't do it again, unless he hires someone to do ALL the packing, moving, unpacking - and that'll never happen. I also refuse to ever go shopping for a house/apartment/condo again.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I would be happy to be shopping for a condo or a townhouse so there wasn't the amount of work to a house and yard. It is always the same old story when I want to go somewhere or do something special - the lawn needs mowing or wood has to be cut, or some other excuse.

But usually the only thing that gets done is the lawn. I am wanting to do some travelling and see something new, but the other excuse is the dog. Since he is now nearly 16 years old I don't expect to have him many more years.

I am trying to downsize anyway. It might come to fruition some day and I want to be ready. My yarn/craft/sewing stash is hard to downsize. I'm always looking for homes for some things.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I would be happy to be shopping for a condo or a townhouse so there wasn't the amount of work to a house and yard. It is always the same old story when I want to go somewhere or do something special - the lawn needs mowing or wood has to be cut, or some other excuse.
> 
> But usually the only thing that gets done is the lawn. I am wanting to do some travelling and see something new, but the other excuse is the dog. Since he is now nearly 16 years old I don't expect to have him many more years.
> 
> I am trying to downsize anyway. It might come to fruition some day and I want to be ready. My yarn/craft/sewing stash is hard to downsize. I'm always looking for homes for some things.


Before we even moved in, I'd begun my campaign to eradicate the lawn here. It's a tiny patch in front of the house, but now - 18 years later - there's not much grass left. I've made my very own little forest:
One red oak, then just an 18" twig, now taller than the house. 
One fir tree, then almost 6" tall, now closer to 20'.
Two arbor vitae trees, then 12" tall, now ~5'. 
A bush whose name escaped my sieve-like memory, but whose green leaves turn flame-red in fall. 
And ground covering things, most of whose names I've forgotten. 
I did try to rip up the grasses, but their danged root systems are down to 18" underground! Impossible to rip out every bit. I'm just hoping to grow so many _other_ things that the grasses will all just die off!
I do not spend nearly enough time on my forest anymore, but it seems to keep on growing despite my benign neglect. I'm sure the neighbours wish I'd tend it more, but that's _their_ problem, not mine. I refuse to 'do' lawn! Periodically, I do dig out the dandelions - but not last year.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't have to do the lawn or any of the maintenance. I like the way the lot here in AZ looks, a few catcus, some fruit trees and lots of sand. NO grass.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I don't have to do the lawn or any of the maintenance. I like the way the lot here in AZ looks, a few catcus, some fruit trees and lots of sand. NO grass.


 :thumbup: I'm all in favour of no grass. It's useful if you have animals grazing on it; that also maintains it at a reasonable length. No grazers = no grass in my book.


----------

